# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  HKL:n suunnitelmat oman raitiovaunun kehittämisestä

## 339-DF

Teenpä minäkin uuden ketjun (vrt. Antero) ja toivon, ettei sitä siirretä hukkumaan osaksi jotain satoja viestejä pitkää vanhaa topikkia. Asia kuitenkin on ihan uusi ja uutisarvoinen.

Erilaisissa yhteyksissä on väläytelty, että mitäpä jos HKL tekisi itse itselleen sopivan ratikan, kun ei näemmä muut siihen pysty taikka halua. Mm. Haltian blogissa kerrottiin taannoin, että tällainen vaihtoehto on ollut ihan lautakunnassakin keskusteluissa. Ratikkayksikössä ollaan siirrytty tuumasta toimeen, ja minulla oli tilaisuus tutustua alustaviin piirustuksiin. Työ ei suinkaan ole aivan alkuvaiheessa, vaan siellä on jo karsittu erilaisia ratkaisuja pois ja mietitty muutamia yksityiskohtia hyvinkin pitkälle. Mutta vielä ollaan toki kaukana oman vaunutehtaan avaamisesta... Tavoitteena on ensin rakentaa protovaunu, jos siis suunnittelu päättyy niin, että tätä voidaan pitää järkevänä sijoituksena.

Tällä hetkellä piirustuspöydällä on kaksinivelinen, kolmiosainen, 26,5 metriä pitkä ja 2,4 m leveä vaunu. Leveys vaihtelee, 2,4 on suurin leveys tuossa istuinten korkeudella. Kaarresäde on tuttu 15 m.

Vaunussa on neljä kääntyvää teliä, jotka ovat periaatteessa samanlaiset kuin nykyisten korkeiden nivelratikoiden telit oikeine akselineen. Tuttu ja turvallinen teliratkaisu, jonka avulla vältetään runkomurtumat ja tärinä. Akselit edellyttävät akselin kohdalla jonkin verran korkeampaa lattiaa kuin Variossa on ja niinpä tässä vaunussa on pienet luiskat käytävillä telien kohdalla, samaan tapaan kuin busseissakin. Kuitenkin vaunu on täysin portaaton eli 100% matalalattia. Kuljettajarahastuskin onnistuu, jos siitä ei luovutakaan.

Telit on sijoitettu niin, että B-vaunussa on kaksi teliä ja A- ja C- vaunujen päissä yksi teli.

En ole insinööri, mutta kyllä nuo suunnitelmat ainakin minut vakuuttivat. Varioiden erilaiset ongelmat on otettu huomioon, ja ainakin piirustuspöydällä vaunu selviää niin jyrkistä kaarteista, S-mutkista, notkelmista kuin harjanteistakin. Itse olen sitä mieltä, että projekti on ilman muuta syytä viedä protovaiheeseen asti ja ajaa sitten protovaunulla pitkään, vaikka kokonainen vuosi, ennen sarjatuotannon käynnistämistä.

Vaikka tällainen oma tuotanto tuntuisi ensi ajattelemalla kalliilta, niin onkohan kuitenkaan noin? Suunnittelu maksetaan tietysti kokonaan itse, mutta jos Helsinki tilaisi "valmiin" vaunun jostain, niin sitä olisi kuitenkin muokattava meidän oloihimme ja kukas ne suunnittelukulut maksaisi ellei tilaaja? Lisäksi tässä jää kokonaan yksi voittoa tavoitteleva porras pois, mikä tietysti tuntuu vaunun hinnassa.

----------


## kuukanko

Mielestäni on aika yllättävää, että HKL on loppujen lopuksi lähtenyt suunnittelemaan omaa vaunua. Vaikka Varioista onkin ollut paljon riesaa ja Nr:iä on kilvan kehuttu, niin tälläinen itsesuunnittelu on täysin poissa muodista ulkoistamisen ollessa päivän sana.

Jos normaalit telit ja luiskat lattiassa niiden kohdalla on se hopealuoti, millä saadaan toimiva ja helppohoitoinen 100%-matala vaunu, niin ihmetyttää, ettei sitä ole keksitty aikaisemmin. Kuinkahan korkeat noista luiskista tulisi? Matalalattiabusseissahan akseli ei mene bussin läpi matalassa osassa, joten niissä luiskat ovat aika matalat.

Jos vaunusta saadaan toimiva, voidaan niitä varmaan tehdä uuden vaunutarpeen lisäksi myös korvaamaan kaikki nykyiset vaunut, joten suunnittelukustannukset vaunua kohden jäävät sitten kohtuullisiksi. Valmistuskaan ei varmasti ole ongelma, saadaanhan välipalatkin tehtyä. Transtechkin on nyt itsenäistynyt ja tekee varmaan mielellään isoja raitiovaunuprojekteja.

Itse suunniteltaessa yksi suuri riski on epäonnistumisen mahdollisuus. Epäonnistuneet Variot voidaan dumpata takaisin valmistajalle, mutta itse tehdyn kanssa vastaavaa mahdollisuutta ei ole. Epäonnistuminen voidaan huomata jo suunnitteluvaiheessa, jolloin projekti voidaan keskeyttää (jos vaan löytyy rohkeutta myöntää epäonnistuminen) ja tappio pysyy pienenä. Sitten homma tulee kalliiksi, jos ongelmat huomataan vasta isomman vaunusarjan valmistuttua. Tämän suhteen oppirahat on kuitenkin toivottavasti maksettu jo Varioiden kanssa ja nyt osataan ajaa tarpeeksi protoilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos normaalit telit ja luiskat lattiassa niiden kohdalla on se hopealuoti, millä saadaan toimiva ja helppohoitoinen 100%-matala vaunu, niin ihmetyttää, ettei sitä ole keksitty aikaisemmin. Kuinkahan korkeat noista luiskista tulisi?


Tuo on hyvä kysymys, jota itsekin mietin. Tiedä sitten, miksi niin on. Mutta toisaalta muualla maailmassa matalalattiakonstruktiot alkavat pikku hiljaa toimia sellaisina kuin miksi ne nyt ovat kehittyneet. Ongelma vaan on se, että meidän rataverkossa nämä muualla ongelmattomat vaunut eivät toimikaan. Eli ehkä valmistajilla ei ole kiinnostusta, kun sitä ei tarvitse olla.

Vaunun käytävällä telien kohdalla oleva luiska on vain noin 60 mm korkea eli mistään isosta noususta ei ole kyse. Jos nousukulma on riittävän alhainen niin tila kelpaa varmaan seisomamatkustukseenkin muun käytävän tavoin.






> Jos vaunusta saadaan toimiva, voidaan niitä varmaan tehdä uuden vaunutarpeen lisäksi myös korvaamaan kaikki nykyiset vaunut, joten suunnittelukustannukset vaunua kohden jäävät sitten kohtuullisiksi. Valmistuskaan ei varmasti ole ongelma, saadaanhan välipalatkin tehtyä. Transtechkin on nyt itsenäistynyt ja tekee varmaan mielellään isoja raitiovaunuprojekteja.


Jep, ja saadaanhan tästä Jokerillekin vaunu.




> Itse suunniteltaessa yksi suuri riski on epäonnistumisen mahdollisuus. Epäonnistuneet Variot voidaan dumpata takaisin valmistajalle, mutta itse tehdyn kanssa vastaavaa mahdollisuutta ei ole. ... Tämän suhteen oppirahat on kuitenkin toivottavasti maksettu jo Varioiden kanssa ja nyt osataan ajaa tarpeeksi protoilla.


Totta. Sen takia olenkin sitä mieltä, että protoon asti kannataa edetä, jos paperilla näyttää hyvältä, mutta protolla tulee todellakin ajaa riittävän kauan, ettei tule ikäviä yllätyksiä. Jos vuosi ajetaan, niin siinä tulee kaikki keliolot katsottua ja ainakin Varioiden kanssa kestävyys- ja murtumaongelmat olivat havaittavissa tällaisella aikajänteellä. Tuo yksi vuosi on kuitenkin ihan oma heittoni. Osaakos joku paremmin perustella, miten kauan on järkevää ajaa protolla, että saadaan riskit minimoitua?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Yllättävän hyvältä kuulostaa ajatus. Ulkoistaminen on tietenkin päivän sana, mutta senhän voi tehdä monella tapaa. Tuskinpa vaunu olisi "omaa tuotantoa" sikäli, että HKL perustaisi oman ratikkatehtaan, vaan itse vaunujen valmistus tilattaneen jostain muualta. Nykyäänhän kun tehdastekniikka on kehittynyt ja koneet ovat yhä enemmän ohjelmoitavia, tällaista vaunua varten ei tarvitse rakentaa omaa tuotantolinjaa, vaan jonkun tehtaan linjalta vaunut valmistunevat hyvinkin samaan hintaan kuin valmiiden piirrustusten mukaan tehdyt. Lisäkuluksi jää suunnittelu ja ennen kaikkea testaus. Kalleinta on varmaan oikean prototyypin valmistus ja sen testaus, suunnittelunkin saanee ostettua halvalla joltain toimistolta, kun kerta tarkoitus on turvautua kuitenkin aika perusratkaisuihin. Lisenssejä täytyy tietenkin ostaa, mutta nehän on leivottuna valmisvaunujenkin hintaan. Siis lähinnä testaus maksaa, mutta HKL:lle on testiajot omalla verkolla muullakin tavalla hyödyllisiä toisin kuin valmiita vaunuja tarjoavalle tehtaalle. Muutenkin HKL voi testata vaunun edullisemmin kuin tehdas, koska testiajoihin voidaan yhdistää muuta toimintaa ja kuluja voidaan pienentää kun testivaunua huolletaan ja ajetaan muun kaluston ohella ikään kuin siivellä.

Noista teleistä vielä: jos keskitelit eivät ole vetäviä, niin niistä saanee kohtuullisella vaivalla normitelejä matalampia ja lattian ei tarvitse nousta välttämättä edes akselikorkeudelle. Akselit voidaan korvata U-muotoisilla kappaleilla ja ripustaa pyörät niihin tähän malliin: iUi (i:t ovat pyöriä), U-kappaleen pohjalle voi varmaankin rakentaa ihan tavallisen Jacobin telin kiinnitykset. Mitenkä lie rakennelujuuden kanssa...

----------


## vristo

Kuullostaa hienolta ja kannatettavalta suunnitelmalta oikein lämpimästi. Itseasiassa vaikuttaa hyvin samantapaiselta vaunulta, kuin Bombardierin Flexity Classic (Essenin ja Krakovan mallit) tai se taannoin esittelemäni ALSTOM LHB / Bombardier NGT8D, mutta toisin kuin ne on siis 100% matalalattiainen (katsokaas tuosta). Onkohan siinä siis ns. "bodesterit" telien kohdalla olevien istuinten alla (siis siinä kohtaa kun luiska alkaa)? Tuulta purjeisiin vaan projektillenne!

----------


## Antero Alku

No niin, käynnistyihän tämä keskustelu, jonka yritin aloittaa tällä viestilläni. En siis tarkoittanut pohtia sitä, että ylipäätään tilataan uusia vaunuja. Vaan nimenomaan sitä, että vaunua suunnitellaan itse. Ehkei se selvinnyt tekstistä kyllin hyvin.

Tällaisen ratkaisun mahdollisuuteen on päädytty siksi, että maailmalla valmiiden vaunujen tarjonta ei ole tyydyttävää. Kuten Kuukanko totesi, vaunujen suunnittelu itse oli poissa muodista, mutta näyttää palanneen.

Tälle asialle on selityksenä minusta vain se, että valmistajien konseptivaunujen suunnittelu ei ollut kyllin kunnianhimoista, ainoastaan liiketoiminnan tavoitteiden mukaista. Yritettiin keksiä vaunu, joka on modulirakenteinen niin, että niitä voidaan tehdä miten pitkinä hyvänsä. Ja se riittäisi siihen, että ne kelpaisivat kaikkiin kaupunkeihin. Ja modulirakenteisina taas vaunut olisivat halpoja valmistaa.

En väitä olevani raitiovaunuinsinööri, mutta yleisillä mekaniikan ja lujuusopin korkeakouluopinnoilla näen suoraan, että Varion tapainen "konseptivaunu", kuten Varion lisäksi Combino ja Citadis - suurten valmistajien tuotteet - on perusrakenteeltaan kehno. Ja kun sitten lisäksi ei hallita vaunun kuormitukseen liittyvää lujuusoppia ja väsymistä, niin ei pitäisi suunnitella niin huonoja vaunuja lainkaan. Nyt suunniteltiin, ja tuli Combino-kriisi ja meillä Helsingissä Vario-kriisi.

Vriston linkkaama sivusto antaa hyvän kuvan siitä, mitä tämä standardivaunujen tuotanto on käytännössä ollut. Kun käydään kauppaa siltä pohjalta, että kaupunki on ostamassa standardivaunua standardihintaan, mutta vaatii siihen "ilmaisia pikkumuutoksia", valmistaja ei syvenny asiaan kunnolla kun syventymiselle ei ole kaupallista katetta. Joten vaunusta ei tule kunnollista.

Perusratkaisuista sanoisin niin, että telivaunua ei korvata millään kiinteäakselisella ratkaisulla. Tai että kääntyvää teliä ei korvata taipuvalla korinivelellä. Teli puolittaa raiteesta tulevat ja koriin välittyvät voimat ja liikkeet. Kiinteät akselit kasvattavat voimia ja liikkeitä, kun ne välittyvät korissa olevaan niveleen. Periaatteessa asia on näin yksinkertainen.

HKL:ssä on nyt lähdetty siitä, että halutaan nimenomaan telivaunu, mutta valmiina ei ole tarjolla sellaisia, että ne täyttävät sen, mitä vaunulta halutaan. Innovointi kohdistetaan siihen, että yhdistetään kiintein pyöräkerroin (ei akselittomia pyöriä) tehty teli ja matala lattia. Se vaatii vähän enemmän ajattelua kuin panna peräkkäin 2-akselisia vaunuja ilman akseleita. Mutta insinöörinä sanoisin, että muutaman viikon pyörittely CADillä kannattaa.

Tosin samalla täytyy ymmärtää vähän siitä, mitä on tekemässä. Minusta konseptivaunujen suunnittelijat eivät ole ymmärtäneet. Minun ohjeeni on (olen tainnut tälläkin foorumilla aikaisemminkin kirjoittaa tämän), että vaunun rakenteen tulee olla staattisesti määrätty. Eli sellainen, että jos vaunussa ei ole lainkaan jousia, sen jokainen pyörä pysyy kuitenkin kiskossa kiinni, oli raide minkälaisella mutkalla ja kieroudella hyvänsä. Tällä hetkellä HKL:n ajatuksissa oleva DF-339:n kuvailema vaunu on tällainen. Ja kuten DF-339 kirjoitti, muitakin ajatuksia on aiemmin ollut.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Noista teleistä vielä: jos keskitelit eivät ole vetäviä, niin niistä saanee kohtuullisella vaivalla normitelejä matalampia ja lattian ei tarvitse nousta välttämättä edes akselikorkeudelle.


Ajatus on, että kaikki telit ovat samanlaisia. Se on ylläpidon kannalta helpotus, kuin myös sen kannalta, ettei tarvitse suunnitella kuin yksi teli.

Mataluus ei ole ongelma, sillä HKL:n suunnitelma lähtee siitä, että telit sijaitsevat toisiinsa ja vaunun niveliin nähden niin, että ne kääntyvät vain vähän. Kun teli kääntyy vähän, käytävä mahtuu pyörien väliin akselin yläpuolelle.

Istuimet voivat olla kauttaaltaan bodestereilla, eli istuinten alla lattia on korkeammalla kuin käytävän lattia. Näin löytyy tilaa telisivulle ja pyörille. Telisivunhan on ulotuttava korkeammalle kuin akselin yläpinta, koska on oltava tila laakeroinnille, vaihteistolle ja ensiöjousitukselle.

Kiinteät akselit ovat vaatimuslistalla. Ne ovat osoittautuneet ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan paremmiksi kuin akselittomat ratkaisut. Siinä mennään rakenteen dynaamisiin muodonmuutoksiin ja pyörien kiertymäkulmaeroihin akselittoman rakenteen huonojen ajo-ominaisuuksien selittäjänä. Akseli on helpoin ja yksinkertaisin ratkaisu näihin ongelmiin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Jos alla ei olisi Vario-projektia, pitäisin oman vaunutyypin suunnittelua ja tuottamista liian isona riskinä. 

Nyt kuitenkin HKL:llä on paljon testauskokemusta ja käsitys erilaisten teliratkaisujen ongelmista. Eikä maailmalla ilmeisesti ole paljon Helsinkiin sopivaa tarjontaa. Välipalaprojektikin on lisännyt suunnittelu- ja tuotantokokemusta. Toisaalta epäonnistunut Vario-projekti saattaa lisätä vaunujen tarjoajien "riskilisää" niin paljon, että oma suunnittelu ja valmistuttaminen voi tulla jopa edullisemmaksi kuin valmiin vaunun ostaminen. 

Itse asiassa minä näen projektin suurimman riskin olevan, ei omassa suunnittelussa, vaan valmistuttamisessa. HKL:ssä voi olla ihan riittävä suunnittelu- ja testausnäkemys uuden vaunutyypin tekemiseksi. 

Valmistuttaminen ja kaupallistaminen on isompi haaste. Kyse on niin suuresta määrästä vaunuja, että tavoitteenahan ei voi olla tehdä vain kotikutoinen HKL:lle sopiva vaunu, vaan kaupallinen tuote. Ja tuotantotehokkuuden vaatimuskin on aika korkea, jotta saadaan säästöä tai korkeampaa laatua.

Suomessa on kyllä korkealaatuisen metalliteollisuuden tuotannollista ja kaupallista osaamista (mm. Cargotec, Kone,  ja Ponsse). Mutta löytääkö HKL projektiinsa huippuluokan tuotannollista osaamista?

Maailmassa on paljon erilaisia kisko- ja kuljetuskalustotehtaita, jotka pystyvät kokoonpanemaan vaunuja, mutta suunnittelu-, valmistuttamis- ja kaupallistamisosaamista ei ole niin paljon. Suomessa mahdollisia kokoonpanotehtaita ei taida olla kuin Transtech.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valmistuttaminen ja kaupallistaminen on isompi haaste. Kyse on niin suuresta määrästä vaunuja, että tavoitteenahan ei voi olla tehdä vain kotikutoinen HKL:lle sopiva vaunu, vaan kaupallinen tuote.


Itse asiassa HKL tarvitsee itse niin paljon vaunuja, että suunnittelu- ja prototyyppi- sekä testauskustannus on koko hankintaan suhteessa varsin pieni. Heitän arviona, että suunittelu + prototyyppi maksavat 4-6 M. Markkinahintainen vastaava vaunu maksanee 2,5-3 M. Varioita hankittiin 40 kpl, joten jos oma teettäminen säästää vaunun hinnassa 0,1-0,15 M ollaan samoissa ostetun vaunun kanssa. Ja luultavasti vaunussa ei ole niin suuria riskejä kuin Varioissa, ja ainakin perusratkaisu on meidän käyttöömme sopiva. Tässä mielessä riski ei ole kovin suuri ja mahdollisuus saada koko hanke ostovaunua halvemmalla on varsin hyvä.

Vaunutuotannossa uuden vaunun suunnittelukustannukset katetaan noin 20 vaunun tilauksella. Jos lähdetään tästä, oma suunnittelu on taloudellisesti kannattavaa, mikäli tarvitaan vähintään 20 vaunua. HKL säästää omalla suunnittelulla myös siinä, ettei vaunun hinnassa tarvitse maksaa markkinointia, jonka kulut sisältyvät ostovaunuun.

HKL:n toimenkuvaan ei taida kuulua käydä kauppaa vaunuilla. Miksei se voisi lähteä seikkailemaan kuten Helsingin Vesi, mutta minusta sellaisen varaan ei kannata laskea. Jos oma vaunu tehdään ja siitä tulee hyvä, sana kyllä kiertää alan piireissä. Ne, joita vaunu kiinnostaa, tulevat helposti tänne katsomaan.

Jos kauppoja sitten syntyy, niin luulisin, ettei HKL:n korjaamo ryhdy vaunutehtaaksi, vaan älykkäämpää lienee lisenssikauppa. Poliittisesti vaan täytyy sitten sopia, että jos vaunusuunnittelusta on jotain tuloja, niin ne käytetään ensiksi suunnittelukulujen kattamiseksi ja seuraavaksi rv-yksikön muuhun tarpeelliseksi katsomaan käyttöön. Kuten vaunun ylläpitoon ja mahdolliseen jatkokehitykseen. Eli ei Helsingin verotulojen paikkaamiseksi.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

Vaikka ensireaktioni tähän HKL:n itse suunnittelemaan ratikkaan oli hieman skeptinen, voi tässä kuitenkin olla ihan todellisia liiketoimintamahdollisuuksia.

Jos asiantuntija-arviot pitävät paikkansa, että nykyinen tarjonta on enimmäkseen epäkelpoa tiukoin teknisin kriteerein tarkasteltuna, voi markkinoilla hyvinkin olla tilaa ratikalle, joka olisi teknisesti erittäin luotettava sekä lisäksi rakenteeltaan yksinkertainen ja toivottavasti hinnaltaan kilpailukykyinen. Lisäksi pitäisi panostaa luonnollisesti jonkin verran teolliseen muotoiluun, jotta tuote olisi myös houkuttavan näköinen päällisin puolin: tämä on tärkeää sillä nykyisin ratikan kaupunkikuvallinen vaikutus ymmärretään paremmin kuin aikaisemmin ja siihen halutaan panostaa.

Suomen oloja ajatellen täytyy muistaa, että Tampereella ja Turussa on parhaillaan pikaratikkaselvityksiä menossa. Jos ja toivottavasti kun nämä johtavat päätökseen rakentamisesta, markkinoille syntyy jonkin verran lisäkysyntää, mikäli kehitetty malli on mm. sovellettavissa HKL:n kapeamman raidevälin lisäksi RHK:n ratojen leveämmälle raidevälille, joka todennäköisemmin valitaan käyttöön tulevan duokäytön mahdollistamiseksi niin haluttaessa.

Itse asiassa, mikäli kehitetty malli osoittautuu erityisen taloudelliseksi ja hyvin Suomen oloihin sopivaksi, sillä voi olla jopa näitä ratikkahankkeita vauhdittava vaikutus, mikä olisi vain hyvä.  :Very Happy:  

Käytännössä kaupallistaminen sujuisi helpoimmin esim. siten, että HKL lisensioi piirustuksensa ja niihin liittyvät IPR:t kaupallisen kiskokalustovalmistajan käyttöön, joka sitten tekee siitä liiketoimintaa. Tällainen firma voisi olla esim. Transtech, joku ulkomainen valmistaja tai sitten perustettava uusi yritys, joka ostaisi valmistuttamispalvelut kolmannelta osapuolelta kuten esim. Transtechiltä tai joltain edullisen työvoiman maassa sijaitsevalta kiskokalustotehtaalta. Suomalaista raideliikennekalustoklusteria ajatellen voisi olla järkevää kasata kotimaisista pelureista koostuva konsortio tähän tarkoitukseen, kunhan vain toiminta saadaan taloudellisesti kannattavaksi -- ei ole mitään järkeä panostaa rahaa kannattamattomaan toimintaan, joka sitten myöhemmin vaatisi tukea pelkästään työpaikkojen säilyttämiseksi.

Mikäli sopiva konsortio saadaan aikaan ja tästä syntyy jotenkuten menestyvää liiketoimintaa, Suomeen saadaan aikaan uusi (tai tarkkaan ottaen hävinnyt ja henkiin herätetty) teollisuudenala markkinoille, joilla uskoisi globaalisti olevan kasvupotentiaalia ottaen huomioon paineet ympäristöystävällisen joukkoliikenteen lisäämiseen kaikkialla. Liiketoiminnan kasvaessa tulisi mahdolliseksi panostaa lisää myös peruskonseptin varioimiseen esim. automaattiajon suuntaan (siitä huolimatta että tähän tunnutaan suhtautuvan hieman skeptisesti) sekä ottamaan huomioon mahdolliset muut kehitystarpeet. Vaikka edullinen ja toimiva perusratikka olisi lähtökohta, pitkän aikavälin kilpailukyky edellyttäisi kykyä monipuolisuuteen sekä uusimman tietotekniikan integroimiseen mukaan tuotteeseen.

Jos se menisi näin, niin sitten myös HKL:llä olisi hyvät oltavat, kun jatkuva tasainen (tosin ei varmaan mikään valtaisan suuri) rojalttivirta myynnistä rahoittaisi omia hankkeita, jotka hyödyttäisivät kaupunkilaisia.

No, tuo nyt on vähän spekulointia, mutta ehkei ihan mahdotonta.  :Very Happy:  

Avainkysymys kaiketi on saadaanko tähän joku puuhamies, joka lähtisi koordinoijaksi vetämään hanketta eteenpäin ja saisi mukaan halukkaita riskirahoittajia. Kannattaisikohan kysyä Hjallis Harkimoa mukaan? Kun on saanut aikaan tuon Hartwall-areenankin...  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

Mikäs olisikaan muuten tuon mahdollisen tulevan "kotitekoisen" ratikan sarjamerkintä? Esim. NrIII vaiko vaikkapa NrM1 (Nivelmoottorivaunu-matala)? Odotan innolla projektin edistymistä.

----------


## late-

> Jos normaalit telit ja luiskat lattiassa niiden kohdalla on se hopealuoti, millä saadaan toimiva ja helppohoitoinen 100%-matala vaunu, niin ihmetyttää, ettei sitä ole keksitty aikaisemmin.


Joudun tässä kirjoittelemaan hieman kieli keskellä suuta, koska olen DF339:n tapaan saanut tietoja vaunusuunnitelmasta enkä ole äskettäin tarkistanut mitä sopii ja ei sovi kertoa.

Kuitenkin julkista tietoa lienee, että enemmän kuin yksi kansainvälinen kiskokaluston valmistaja on tullut HKL:n kanssa samaan tulokseen ja suunnittelee kääntyvillä teleillä varustettua 100% matalaa vaunua. Valitettavasti nämä tuotteet eivät vielä ole valmiita, joten niitä ei voi tilata.

HKL:n suunnittelmassa on kuitenkin pyritty yleiskäyttöisyyteen. Mikäli konsepti päätyy tuotantoon, valmistuskumppanuudesta neuvoteltaessa voidaan näin ottaa huomioon mahdollisuus myydä vastaavia vaunuja muualle. Tämä on yhtenäisyyden lisäksi yksi syy teettää vaunu kokonaan vetävillä teleillä. Kun vaunun jokainen teli vetää, siitä voidaan tehdä eri pituisia versioita helpommin kuin vain päistään vetävästä vaunusta.

Bombardierin Cityrunner II (Flexity Outlook C) -vaunussa on muuten perinteiset pyöräkerrat ja 100% matala lattia. Vaunu on kuitenkin moduulivaunu eli telit eivät käänny. Kääntyvyys lisää jonkin verran rakenteita telin keskelle eli lattian alle, mutta ilmeisesti tämäkin voidaan ratkaista.

Yksi kiinnostava mahdollisuus on myös uusien kestomagneettimoottorien käyttäminen. Nämä TGV:n joistakin versioista ja Alstomin tulevasta AGV-junasta tutut moottorit ovat tehoonsa nähden erittäin pienikokoisia.

Jäämme mielenkiinnolla odottamaan mihin tässä projektissa päädytään. Joka tapauksessa on arvioitu, että tämä suunnitteluprosessi tuottaa (johonkin pisteeseen saakka) seuraavien vaunujen valintaan vähintään hintansa edestä tietoa, vaikka omaa vaunua ei lopulta tehtäisikään.

----------


## vompatti

> Yksi kiinnostava mahdollisuus on myös uusien kestomagneettimoottorien käyttäminen. Nämä TGV:n joistakin versioista ja Alstomin tulevasta AGV-junasta tutut moottorit ovat tehoonsa nähden erittäin pienikokoisia.


Kestomagneettitahtikoneissa ja niiden vektorisäädössä on sähkökäyttöjen tulevaisuus. Kaikki junat, joissa tahtikoneita on ollut (muualla kuin dieselgeneraattorissa), on poistettu käytöstä. Kestävätköhän kestomagneetit tärinää? Ettei vaan tulisi Helsinki-kriisi... Vaunuja ei ainakaan voisi palauttaa suunnittelijalle. Mielestäni nykyiset oikosulkumoottorit ovat riittävän kevyitä.

Valmistusta minä en epäile. Monet konepajat osaavat valmistaa raitiovaunuja. New Orleansin raitiotiet on valmistanut vaununsa itse. Ymmärtääkseni Inekon valmistuttaa vaununsa nykyisin Ostravan raitioteiden konepajalla. Oudolta tuntuu, että maailman suuret kiskokalustovalmistajat eivät osaa suunnitella toimivaa raitiovaunua, mutta HKL osaa.

Tässäkin viestiketjussa on kerrottu paljon pahaa ns. standardivaunuista. Standardivaunuja on kuitenkin valmistettu jo sata vuotta, ja osa niistä on vieläkin tuotannossa (Birney Safety Car, Peter Witt, PCC), joten aivan huonoja ne kaikki eivät voi olla. Ehkä tulevaisuuden uusi standardivaunu onkin nimeltään Helsinki-vaunu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oudolta tuntuu, että maailman suuret kiskokalustovalmistajat eivät osaa suunnitella toimivaa raitiovaunua, mutta HKL osaa.


Tähän on minusta looginen selitys: vaunusuunnittelun tarkoitus. Suuret valmistajat ovat yrittäneet keksiä matalalattiaisen vaunun, joka kelpaisi kaikkialle ja olisi halpa valmistaa. Kompromissien kompromissi, jossa optimoidaan vain valmistuskustannuksia.

HKL haluaa hyvän vaunun huonolle radalle. Vaunun ei tarvitse kelvata muille, pääasia että se toimii täällä. Hintakin on tärkeä, mutta HKL näkee hinnan kokonaisuutena vaunun JA radan elinaikana. Tätä on ruvettu vaatimaan suurilta valmistajiltakin, mutta tuntuma asioihin on taatusti parempi liikennelaitoksella kuin tehtaalla.

Combino-kriisi osoitti, ettei suuri valmistaja ollut paneutunut vaunusuunnitteluun kovin syvällisesti. Kuormat ja lujuus olivat yllätyksiä. Kaupallinen suunnittelija luottaa mieluiten olemassa oleviin standardeihin - vastuu on standardin tekijällä, ja valmiiden arvojen noudattamisessa on vähemmän työtä eli kustannuksia kuin jos laskee itse. Mutta jos keksitään vaunu, jollaista ei ollut kun standardi tehtiin, niin menee vähän metsään.




> Tässäkin viestiketjussa on kerrottu paljon pahaa ns. standardivaunuista. Standardivaunuja on kuitenkin valmistettu jo sata vuotta, ja osa niistä on vieläkin tuotannossa (Birney Safety Car, Peter Witt, PCC), joten aivan huonoja ne kaikki eivät voi olla. Ehkä tulevaisuuden uusi standardivaunu onkin nimeltään Helsinki-vaunu.


Aivan, olihan standardivaunuja myös Nr1 ja 2. Düwagin GT6-vaunujahan ne olivat, vaikka korin muotoilu oli kulmikas ja vaunu kaikkiaan raskaampi. Tatra täytti Itä-Euroopan standardivaunuilla...

Ei standardivaunussa sinänsä huonoa ole, mutta jos standardin rakenteeksi valitaa huono rakenne, sitten standardivaunu on huono. Kun nämä nykyiset standardivaunut eivät ole kääntyvin telein, siitä ne ongelmat ovat lähteneet.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka tällainen oma tuotanto tuntuisi ensi ajattelemalla kalliilta, niin onkohan kuitenkaan noin? Suunnittelu maksetaan tietysti kokonaan itse, mutta jos Helsinki tilaisi "valmiin" vaunun jostain, niin sitä olisi kuitenkin muokattava meidän oloihimme ja kukas ne suunnittelukulut maksaisi ellei tilaaja? Lisäksi tässä jää kokonaan yksi voittoa tavoitteleva porras pois, mikä tietysti tuntuu vaunun hinnassa.


Harrastetaanko tällaista missään muualla enää, että operaattori itse suunnittelee moottoroitua raideliikennekalustoa ja tilaa kokoonpanon joltain tehtaalta? Sikäli ymmärrän että joitakin vuosikymmeniä sitten se oli hyvin tavallista, mutta harrastetaanko sitä läntisessä Euroopassa enää, ja missä siinä tapauksessa? Lähinnä tulevat jotkut alppimaat mieleen, jossa maasto edellyttää räätälöityjä ratkaisuja. 

Ja onko sellaista riskiä olemassa että "Metrovaunut Avoin Yhtiö":n kaltainen skandaali toistuisi, jos "tuotekehitykseen" tarkoitettu piikki jätetään avoimeksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> HKL haluaa hyvän vaunun huonolle radalle.


Miksi HKL ei korjaa rataa niin, että sille voisi laittaa tavallisia eurooppalaisia vaunuja, vaan alkaa kehitellä omaa vaunua vain siksi, että rata on nyt huonoa? Luulisi radan korjaamisen kunnolliseksi olevan pidemmän päälle kannattavampaa, laajennuksiakin ajatellen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi HKL ei korjaa rataa niin, että sille voisi laittaa tavallisia eurooppalaisia vaunuja, vaan alkaa kehitellä omaa vaunua vain siksi, että rata on nyt huonoa?


Tässä on vähän sama tilanne kuin VR Oy:n ja RHK:n välillä. VR Oy:lle on taloudellista, että RHK panee paljon rahaa rataan, niin VR Oy selviää halvemmalla. Tai päin vastoin.

Sama on tilanne myös Metron kanssa. Metrorata maksaa erittäin paljon, mutta sillä voi ajaa halvalla kalustolla ja vähäisin kustannuksin.

Ratikoiden kanssa on esimerkiksi niin, että Variot olivat aika halpoja ostaa, mutta ne kuluttavat rataa. Raiteen uusimisen maksaa ratapuoli, ei kalustopuoli. Tämä asetelma vielä korostuu siitä, että Bomabardier maksaa nyt Varioiden kuluvat pyörät, mutta HKL maksaa radat.

Järkevää on tietenkin löytää jonkinlainen optimi. Mutta ei myöskään kannata väkisin hankkia huonoja vaunuja, jos kerran voi hankkia parempiakin. Mikäli vaunuvalmistajien valikoimissa ei ole kyllin hyviä mutta sellaisen voi tuottaa itse, niin sitten on kannattavaa tuottaa itse. Tosin sanoisin myös radan teosta, että hyvän radan tekeminen on enemmän kiinni osaamisesta ja halusta kuin rahasta, joten kyllä sielläkin puolella kannattaa satsata.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi HKL ei korjaa rataa niin, että sille voisi laittaa tavallisia eurooppalaisia vaunuja, vaan alkaa kehitellä omaa vaunua vain siksi, että rata on nyt huonoa?


"Korjaaminen" tarkoittaisi käytännössä koko rataverkon rakentamista uusiksi. Kyseessä olisi valtava urakka, joten on ehkä vain helpompaa hoitaa asia vaunuilla, jotka selviävät nykyisestäkin radasta.

Jatkokehityshankkeena rataa voitaisiin sitten kuitenkin parantaa sitä mukaa, kun sitä pitää muutenkin uusia kulumisen takia. Siirtymäkaarteiden rakentaminen valmiiseen ympäristöön voi kuitenkin joissakin paikoissa olla haasteellista, koska kaikkialla ei välttämättä ole enää tilaa niiden tekemiseen, joten tilaa olisi sitten järjestettävä esim. limittämällä kiskoja.

----------


## 339-DF

Taitavatpa Hesarin toimittajatkin lukea jlf:ää  :Wink:  Reilu puoli tuntia sitten nettiin  ilmestyneessä jutussa on haastateltu Ollipekka Heikkilää HKL:ltä asian tiimoilta.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuinkahan salaisia HKL:n suunnitelmat ovat? Kyse on sen verran merkittävästä asiasta, että olisi kovin mielenkiintoista lukea asiasta tarkempikin selostus esim. Raitio-lehdestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuinkahan salaisia HKL:n suunnitelmat ovat? Kyse on sen verran merkittävästä asiasta, että olisi kovin mielenkiintoista lukea asiasta tarkempikin selostus esim. Raitio-lehdestä.


Mutta kun Hesari on aina nopeampi. Se esittelee uusia asemakaavojakin ennen kuin KSV niitä suunnittelee!

Mutta JLF:n ja HS:n tietojen perusteella ei ole vaikea arvata, mistä saattaa olla kyse. Kuvitelkaa Variotram, jossa on 3 osaa ja keskimmäisen alla 2 teliä. Vaunun kaikki 4 teliä ovat "oikeita" kääntyviä telejä, mutta tehty niin, että pyörien välissä mahtuu olemaan vaunun keskikäytävä.

Ulkonäössä telit eivät paljon erotu, peltien alla ovat piilossa kuten Variossakin. Keskitelit eivät vain ole nivelen kohdalla, vaan keskiosan alla. Tämä siksi, että vaunusta saadaan tällä tavoin pidempi mutta kääntymään silti 15 metrin kaarteessa pariraiteen sisemmällä raiteella.

Selitys tälle on siinä, että telikeskiöiden maksimiväli meidän verkollamme on 6 metriä. Jos telikeskiöt ovat pidemmällä, vaunun korin on oltava kapeampi, muuten se ottaa kiinni sisäkaarteen puolella olevaan esteeseen. Eli sisäkaarteen vapaa tila vastaa sitä, mihin 6 metrin telivälillä olevan vaunun seinä osuu.

Koko touhun idea on siis mitoittaa vaunu niin, että telit eivät käänny enempää kuin mikä jättää vielä kulkukelpoisen keskikäytävän. Sinänsä tällaisia vaunuja on muuallakin. Esim. Sarbrückenin duovaunut ovat rakenteeltaan tällaisia. Ja niissä jopa kaikki telit ovat vetäviä, koska reitillä on jyrkkiä mäkiä. Saarbrückenissä vaan telit ovat tavallisia, niissä on moottorit pyörien välissä ja telien kohdalla lattia on korkealla.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuinkahan salaisia HKL:n suunnitelmat ovat? Kyse on sen verran merkittävästä asiasta, että olisi kovin mielenkiintoista lukea asiasta tarkempikin selostus esim. Raitio-lehdestä.


En ole keskustellut asiasta vielä päätoimittajan kanssa, mutta tämäntyyppisille jutuille on kyllä aiemmin löytynyt lehdestä hyvin tilaa. Kun asia etenee HKL:ssä sellaiseen pisteeseen, että tekniset ratkaisut on lyöty lukkoon ja ehkä lautakuntakin ottanut hankkeeseen kantaa, niin siinä vaiheessa lehtijuttukin on ajankohtainen.

Raitiossa ei muuten ole sellaista HS-journalismia, jota saimme päivän lehdestä lukea. Siellähän HS on "journalistisin periaattein" todennut, että Heikkilä "kiistää" pyrkimykset oman vaunun tekemiseen. Kuitenkin suorassa lainauksessa Heikkilä toteaa, että HKL voisi toimia valmistuttajana. Ilmeisesti toimittaja Hannula ja minä ymmärrämme suomen kielen kiistää-verbin jotenkin erilailla  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En ole keskustellut asiasta vielä päätoimittajan kanssa, mutta tämäntyyppisille jutuille on kyllä aiemmin löytynyt lehdestä hyvin tilaa.


Tuskinpa päätoimittajalla mitään vastaansanomista on tällaista kirjoitusta ajatellen. RAITIO tulee jatkossakin erottumaan edukseen, olipa vertailukohta sitten melkeinpä mikä lehti tahansa...  :Wink:

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Olen uusi täällä mutta lukenut mielenkiinnolla teidän viestiketjuja jo pidemmän aikaa. Olen syntyperäinen Helsinkiläinen mutta opiskelen nykyään liikennetaloutta Dresdenin teknilisessä yliopistossa Saksassa. 

Opiskelun yhteydessä on luennoilla tietysti myös kerrottu miltä nykyaikainen raitioliikenne tulisi näyttää. Mitään globaalia yhtä ja ainoaa oikeaa tapaa ei tietenkään ole olemassa, mutta nojaten siihen tietoon mitä olen kuullut ja nähnyt luennoilla pitäisi Helsingissä erityisesti keskittyä radan kunossapitoon. Tietenkään se ei ratayksikön kohdalla ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa, mutta siitä koituvat muut kustannukset liikennepuolella ovat mittavat.

Nykyinen tilanne ei salli suuria nopeuksia eikä niin mukavaa ja tasaista kulkua vaunuille kuin esimerkiksi täällä Dresdenissä. Erityisesti linjoilla 4, 6, 7A/B, 8 ja 10 on monia osuuksia joilla nykyinen suuri pysäkkiväli tarjoaa mahdollisuuksia nopeampaan matkanopeuteen ja sitä kautta lyhyempään kokonaismatkaan ilman poliittisesti vaikeasti toteutettavia liikennevaloratkaisuja. Kun nopeus kasvaa, voidaan vähentää vaunuja linjalta ilman, että vuoroväli pitenee, tuttu tarina teille.

Järeämpi ja selvemmin muusta liikenteestä eroteltu rata on täällä paljon yleisempää kuin Helsingissä. Pelkkä valkoinen sulkuviiva ei ehkä maksa paljoa, mutta raitiovaunun ajorataan ulottuvat rekan peilit t.m.s. maksavat aikaa ja pahimmassa tilanteessa pelti- ja maalaustöitä.

Saksassa raitiovaunut ajavat usein rautateiltä tutulla vignoolikiskolla ja aidolla "ruohikkoradalla" ilman ritiläkiviä t.m.s.

Itse asiaan: Variotramit olisivat muuten ehkä olleet mainioita, mutta ne eivät mielestäni kestäneet Helsingin radan kuntoa. En ole täysin samaa mieltä siinä, että Helsingissä olisi ylivoimaisen poikkeukselliset olosuhteet: 
Jyrkkiä osuuksia on, en voi kiistää, mutta on niitä jyrkempiäkin esimerkiksi Itävallassa (Gmunden: 10%, Linz/Pöstlingberg: 10,5%), Saksassa (Würzburg: 9%) ja tiukkuoja kaarresäteitä on myös esim. Wienissä, Grazissa, Baselissa ja Innsbruckissa, vaikkakin Helsingin radat ovat erittäin mutkaisia, täytyy myöntää. 
Bombardierilla ollaan epävirallisesti sitä mieltä, että paremmalla radalla Variot olisivat kestäneet Helsingin vaativat ja haasteelliset olosuhteet.

Raitioliikenneyksikön ajatus omasta vaunukehittelystä on erinomainen ajatus eikä niinkään kaukaa haettu. Esimerkiksi Leipzigissä sikäläinen liikenneyhtiö kehitteli oman vaunun: Leolinerin, jota se ei pelkästään rakenna omaan käyttöön vaan onnistui jopa myymään viisi kappaletta Halberstadtiin.

Helsingissä ajateltu rakennelma ei ole perusajatukseltaan uusi, mutta on todistanut toimivuutensa esimerkiksi juuri Leipzigin ensimmäisissä matalalattiavaunuissa tai Magdeburgissa, Darmstadtissa ja Gerassa. Myös Braunschweig on tilannut tämäntyyppisiä vaunuja. Samankaltainen vaunurakennelma ajaa Wienin ja Badenin yhdistävällä pikaraitiotiellä mutta B-osan alla ei ole teliä, vaan vaunu on kaksiakselinen.

Muilla kaupungeilla on tietysti vielä opittavaa Helsingistä, mutta radan ylläpidosta ja rakennustavasta Helsingissä voitaisiin oppia muualta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen uusi täällä mutta lukenut mielenkiinnolla teidän viestiketjuja jo pidemmän aikaa. Olen syntyperäinen Helsinkiläinen mutta opiskelen nykyään liikennetaloutta Dresdenin teknilisessä yliopistossa Saksassa. 
> 
> Opiskelun yhteydessä on luennoilla tietysti myös kerrottu miltä nykyaikainen raitioliikenne tulisi näyttää. Mitään globaalia yhtä ja ainoaa oikeaa tapaa ei tietenkään ole olemassa, mutta nojaten siihen tietoon mitä olen kuullut ja nähnyt luennoilla pitäisi Helsingissä erityisesti keskittyä radan kunossapitoon. Tietenkään se ei ratayksikön kohdalla ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa, mutta siitä koituvat muut kustannukset liikennepuolella ovat mittavat.


Kerrassaan piristävää että saatiin ulkosuomalainenkin kommentoimaan rehellisein sanoin Helsingin "onnetonta" raitiovaunutilannetta.

Tervetulua vain keskustelemaan, ja parhaimmat onnittelut, että olet löytänyt opiskelupaikan alalta, joita ei tässä maassa kasva kuin puussa, ja kaupungista, joka voi kehua täkäläistä aivan toisentasoisella kulttuurillaan ja jännittävällä menneisyydellään.

t. Rainer

----------


## GM 5

@R.Silfverberg: Kiitoksia! Yritän tietysti kirjoittaa samalla korkealla tasolla Helsingin liikenteestä ja vähän muistakin kaupungeista niin kuin täällä foorumissa on tapana.

Dresden on todellakin kulttuurikaupunki, mutta Helsingin tai Suomen ei tarvitse yhtään pelätä vertailua. Suomi on täälläpäin hyvin korkealle arvostettu maa erityisesti koulutuskysymyksissä.

Mutta ehkä raitioliikenneasioissa arvostus kuuluisi olla juuri toisin päin..

----------


## Antero Alku

Tervetuloa mukaan. Erityisen ilahtunut olen siitä, että olet opiskelemassa ulkomaisessa opinahjossa, jossa oikeasti opetetaan joukkoliikennettä. Olen tästä opetuksesta ja sen puuttumisesta Suomessa kirjoittanut, mutta ilman omakohtaista kokemusta ulkomaisista opinahjoista juttuni jäävät tietenkin ulkokohtaisiksi.




> ... mutta nojaten siihen tietoon mitä olen kuullut ja nähnyt luennoilla pitäisi Helsingissä erityisesti keskittyä radan kunossapitoon. Tietenkään se ei ratayksikön kohdalla ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa, mutta siitä koituvat muut kustannukset liikennepuolella ovat mittavat.


Voisitko kertoa tästä hieman enemmän. Eli minkä suuruusluokan asioista on kyse. Kiinnostaisi myös, minkälaisia liikennöinti- ja ratakustannuksia teille opetetaan. Itse olen niitä kerännyt omalle nettisivustolleni. Mutta nämä tiedot ovat kotimaisista lähteistä, ja vertailun vuoksi olisi kiintoisaa saada tietoa laajasta keskieurooppalaisesta kokemuksesta.




> Järeämpi ja selvemmin muusta liikenteestä eroteltu rata on täällä paljon yleisempää kuin Helsingissä. Pelkkä valkoinen sulkuviiva ei ehkä maksa paljoa, mutta raitiovaunun ajorataan ulottuvat rekan peilit t.m.s. maksavat aikaa ja pahimmassa tilanteessa pelti- ja maalaustöitä.
> 
> Saksassa raitiovaunut ajavat usein rautateiltä tutulla vignoolikiskolla ja aidolla "ruohikkoradalla" ilman ritiläkiviä t.m.s.


Kunhan tämän vain saisi täälläkin läpi!




> Bombardierilla ollaan epävirallisesti sitä mieltä, että paremmalla radalla Variot olisivat kestäneet Helsingin vaativat ja haasteelliset olosuhteet.


Kyllähän tuo tiedetään täälläkin. Mutta kun kerran rata tiedettiin vaikeaksi, yritettiin tilata ja sopimuksen mukaan tilattiinkin vaunu, joka kestää sillä radalla, joka täällä on. Onhan asiassa sekin puoli, että vaikka rata päätettäisiin nykyaikaistaa, ei sitä touhua edes isolla rahalla voi tehdä parissa kuukaudessa, vaan ajanmukaistamiseen menee vuosia. Ja senkin ajan on oltava kulkukelpoisia vaunuja.

Berliini muuten taisi uusia DDR:n aikaiset ratansa noin 15 vuodessa. Eikös Dresdenkin ole käyttänyt ratojen uusimiseen suunnilleen saman verran. Vai onko siellä vanhoja rataosuuksia vielä?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...JLF:n ja HS:n tietojen perusteella ei ole vaikea arvata, mistä saattaa olla kyse. Kuvitelkaa Variotram, jossa on 3 osaa ja keskimmäisen alla 2 teliä.


Eli se voisi näyttää vaikka tältä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> @R.Silfverberg: Kiitoksia! Yritän tietysti kirjoittaa samalla korkealla tasolla Helsingin liikenteestä ja vähän muistakin kaupungeista niin kuin täällä foorumissa on tapana.
> 
> Dresden on todellakin kulttuurikaupunki, mutta Helsingin tai Suomen ei tarvitse yhtään pelätä vertailua. Suomi on täälläpäin hyvin korkealle arvostettu maa erityisesti koulutuskysymyksissä.
> 
> Mutta ehkä raitioliikenneasioissa arvostus kuuluisi olla juuri toisin päin..


Tervetuloa mukaan minunkin puolestani! 

Minua kiinnostaisi erityisesti sinun näkemyksesi, miten Helsingin raitioteitä tulisi kehittää jatkossa paremmin toimivaksi? Minua on pitkään jo kiehtonut kuulla jonkun ulkomailla asuvan ammattilaisen tai sellaiseksi opiskelevan mielipide asiasta. 

Anteron rekonstrutio mahdollisesta uudesta helsinkiläisestä raitiovaunusta näyttää varsin hyvältä ja olisikin ihan kiehtova ajatus, jos siinä käytettäisiin samaa muotoilua kuin ulkoisesti varsin tyylikkäissä Varioissa.

----------


## late-

> Eli se voisi näyttää vaikka tältä.


Hieno kuva! Pienenä huomiona päätymoduulit taitavat olla tuossa hiukan pitkiä. Variossahan teliväli on kahden nivelen ansiosta poikkeuksellisen pitkä. Uudessa vaunussa ensimmäisen ja toisen (ja kolmannen ja neljännen) telin väli ei voi olla kuin hitusen pidempi kuin keskimmäisten telien väli. Lisäpituus tulee telin ulkopuolella olevasta nivellyskohdasta.

Mittojensa puolesta aika lähelle voisi omien laskelmieni mukaan osua Essenin M8D-NF. Esseniläisessäkin taitaa olla hiukan liian pitkät välit päätytelien ja keskitelien välissä, mutta eroa ei tule kuin puolesta metristä metriin. Essenin vaunu on toki vain 70% matala eivätkä keskitelit vedä, mutta se ei näy ulos.

Myös mainitut mm. Gerassa käytettävät Alstom LHB:n vaunut ovat periaatteessa vähän samaa sorttia, mutta niissä on vetämättömät pienipyöräiset telit keskellä. Meille ei haluta pienipyöräisiä telejä koska ne eivät välttämättä toimisi hyvin lumisella kelillä.

Käytännössä kuvamanipulaatio olisi varmaan kohdillaan, jos siitä leikkaisi alkuperäisen vaunun 1. ja 2. moduulien pienten ikkunoiden verran pois itse nivelen lisäksi.

----------


## late-

> Olen uusi täällä mutta lukenut mielenkiinnolla teidän viestiketjuja jo pidemmän aikaa. Olen syntyperäinen Helsinkiläinen mutta opiskelen nykyään liikennetaloutta Dresdenin teknilisessä yliopistossa Saksassa.


Hienoa, että olet mukana.




> mutta nojaten siihen tietoon mitä olen kuullut ja nähnyt luennoilla pitäisi Helsingissä erityisesti keskittyä radan kunossapitoon. Tietenkään se ei ratayksikön kohdalla ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa, mutta siitä koituvat muut kustannukset liikennepuolella ovat mittavat.


Tästä ovat onneksi nykyään monet muutkin samaa mieltä. HKL:n ratapuolella muutoksia ei tähän asti ole haluttu tehdä. Asiaa on vielä pahentanut ratayksikön toiminta erillisenä tulosyksikkönä, jonka kannattaa optimoida omia kustannuksiaan.

Nyt näyttää siltä, että asiaan saattaa suhteellisen piankin tulla muutoksia.




> Saksassa raitiovaunut ajavat usein rautateiltä tutulla vignoolikiskolla ja aidolla "ruohikkoradalla" ilman ritiläkiviä t.m.s.


Meilläkin oli ennen avorataa ja vignol-kiskoa, mutta se on poistettu. Ratayksikkö päätti jossain vaiheessa, että betonirata on ylivoimaisen kätevää ja se levitetään kaikkialle.

Ritiläkivien selitys on siinä, että meillä halutaan antaa hälytysajoneuvojen ajaa kaikilla radoilla. Sitä myöten on hankittu radan hoitokalustokin kumipyöräisenä. Ehkä tulevaisuudessa ymmärretään, että keskustan ulkopuolella hälytysajoneuvojen tarve käyttää ratikkarataa on hyvin vähäinen ja sen vähän kestää paljas nurmikin. Silloin joudutaan tosin myös hankkimaan kiskoilla kulkeva huoltokalusto.




> Bombardierilla ollaan epävirallisesti sitä mieltä, että paremmalla radalla Variot olisivat kestäneet Helsingin vaativat ja haasteelliset olosuhteet.


Bombardier ei ole ainoa taho, joka on tuota mieltä. Antero kuitenkin jo mainitsi, että Variotramia hankittaessa kuviteltiin hankittavan vaunua, joka ei vaadi muutoksia rataverkkoon. ADtranz taas ei perehtynyt asiaan kunnolla eikä arvannut missä kunnossa radat meillä ovat.

Bombardier on tietääkseni jopa teettänyt selvityksiä radanrakentamistavan parantamisesta omaan piikkiinsä, mutta ratapuolella ei ole suostuttu näitä "vihollisen" selvityksiä kuuntelemaan. Sikäläisen mielipiteen mukaan meidän ratamme ovat toimineet jo yli sata vuotta ja saavat toimia jatkossakin. 

Tietysti on totta, että vaunut hankittiin toimimaan nykyisillä radoilla, mutta vahinko on nyt tapahtunut eikä meitä auta mikään taloudellinen korvaus, jos vaunuja ei ole kulussa. Lisäksi emme voi nyt hankkia vakiovaunuja, kun niiden kestävyyttä ei voida taata. Juuri siitä syystä luonnostellaan omaa vaunua, jotta oikeasti saadaan selville mitä vaadittaisiin vaunulta, jotta se kestäisi täällä. Ratojen muutoksista ei nimittäin vielä ole takeita ja joka tapauksessa niiden toteuttaminen vie aikaa.

Kiinnostavana yksityiskohtana Helsingin ratikkaradasta ei muuten ole mitään rataverkkokuvausta toisin kuin vaikkapa RHK:n junaradoista. Viime kädessä ei siis edes tiedetä missä on minkäkinlaisia kaarteita, ristikoita ja vaihteita. Vaikeaa olisi helposti moista listatakaan, kun rakenteita ei ole standardoitu kuten rautateillä. Piirustukset yksittäisistä kaarteista ovat ilmeisesti mapeissa, mutta mitään kokonaiskuvaa niistä ei saa.

----------


## Elmeri

> Ehkä tulevaisuuden uusi standardivaunu onkin nimeltään Helsinki-vaunu.


Helsinki-vaunun esitti nimenä aiemmin Matti Väisänen kirjassaan "Tulevaisuutemme on tahdon asia". Siinä tuo Helsinki-vaunu oli juuri täällä kehitetty vientituote joka toimisi niin ratikka-, metro- kuin junaradoillakin.

Samassa kirjassa esitetään muuten monta muutakin hyvää parannusehdotusta tänne Pohjolan metropoliin sekä Suomen lähialueille. Kannattaa lukea.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hieno kuva! Pienenä huomiona päätymoduulit taitavat olla tuossa hiukan pitkiä. Variossahan teliväli on kahden nivelen ansiosta poikkeuksellisen pitkä.


Ei päätyosa ihan niin pitkä kuvassa ole kuin Varion 1+2-osat. Alkuperäinenkin kuva muuten löytyy netistä tästä. Oikean Varion toinen nivel on kuvassa sadevesirännin oikealla puolella, tässä kuvamanipulaatiossa nivel on rännin vasemmalla puolella. Suhteet ovat manipulaatiossani silmämääräiset.




> Uudessa vaunussa ensimmäisen ja toisen (ja kolmannen ja neljännen) telin väli ei voi olla kuin hitusen pidempi kuin keskimmäisten telien väli. Lisäpituus tulee telin ulkopuolella olevasta nivellyskohdasta.


Valistunut arvaus -metodiikka johtaa vaunulle esitettyjen vaatimusten perusteella suunnilleen tällaisiin teliväleihin:
keskimmäisten telien telikeskiöiden etäisyys 5 mpäätytelin ja keskitelin telikeskiöiden etäisyys 7 mkeskitelin telikeskiön ja osien välisen nivelpisteen etäisyys 2 m
Mistäkö näihin päästään?

Lähtökohtana on telille sallittu maksimi kiertokulma vaunun koriin nähden, jos halutaan 500 mm leveä käytävä. Tämä riippu myös telin pituudesta. Käymättä läpi alkeisgeometriaa ja pyöräkerran mitoitusta, 15 m kaarresäteellä (raiteen keskiviivaa) teliväli voi olla 5 metriä.

Kun vaunu tulee mutkaan ilman siirtymäkaarretta, päätytelin jyrkin kiertokulma on silloin, kun niveltappi on kaarteen alkupisteessä. Silloin päätyosan asento vastaa samaa kun jos niveltapin kohdalla olisi teli ja kaarre jatkuva ja siksi telitapin ja nivelen välin on oltava sama kuin keskinivelten telitappien väli 5 metriä.

Tästä eteenpäin etutelin kiertokulma pienee niin kauan kun keskiosa on suoralla raiteella. Sillä niveltappi työntyy ulospäin kaarteen keskiviivasta. Päätytelin kiertokulma on loivimmillaan hetkellä, jonka jälkeen seuraavan telin kulkusuuntaan etummainen akseli siirtyy kaarteelle. Tällöin niveltappi alkaa siirtyä takaisin raiteen keskiviivan suuntaan ja on keskiviivaa lähinnä silloin, kun kolmas teli on kokonaan kaarteessa. Tätä ennen vaunun takaosan etupää on suoralla radalla alkanut kääntyä etupäästään kaarten ulkopuolen suuntaan.

Nivel siis aiheuttaa etu- ja takosiin edestakaista kiertoliikettä, joka kasvaa mitä pidempi on telikeskiön ja niveltapin väli. Tämä liike myös kuormittaa korin ja nivelen rakenteita. Jakobintelivaunussa mainittu tappietäisyys on nolla, eikä edestakaista kiertoliikettä ole. Variossa ja vastaavissa kiertoliikkeet ovat maksimaaliset, koska telilliset osat kiertyvät telien mukana ja siten enemmän kuin kahden telin tai telin ja nivelen varassa olevat korinosat.

Eikös ole kivaa tämä vaunusuunnittelu?  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## late-

> Valistunut arvaus -metodiikka johtaa vaunulle esitettyjen vaatimusten perusteella suunnilleen tällaisiin teliväleihin:
> keskimmäisten telien telikeskiöiden etäisyys 5 mpäätytelin ja keskitelin telikeskiöiden etäisyys 7 m


Saman suuntaisia arvauksia olen tehnyt. Tosin silloin mielessä oli juurikin 70% matalan vaunun mitoitus, joten kääntymisrajoitusta teleille en huomioinut. Siksi arvioin keskitelien välin hiukan pidemmäksi.

Mainitsemassani Essenin vaunussa mitat ovat 5,5 metriä ja 7,29 metriä. Koko vaunun pituus taas on 28 metriä. Tuosta kun napsii pois "ylimääräiset", vaunu lyhenee hiukan alle 27 metriin ja ollaan väliosavaunun pituudessa. Ei mikään sattuma tämäkään.

Haasteeksi tässä rakenteessa tulee telien ulkopuolisen laitetilan puute keskiosassa. Jos vaunu on kaksisuuntainen, keskiosa koostu käytännössä pelkistä teleistä ja ovista (1/puoli). Silloin moottorien on mahduttava pituussuunnassa telien kohdalle. Vetävien telien kohdalta korkealattiaisessa vaunussa tämä ei ole ongelma, mutta nyt on.

Mistähän kohtaa Combinon ja Combino Plussan telit on nivelletty vaunun koriin? Voiko niille toteuttaa vapaan kääntyvyyden vai onko kiinnitys väistämättä jotenkin elastinen? Kyseinen telihän on erittäin kompakti ja sallii matalan lattian.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koko vaunun pituus taas on 28 metriä. Tuosta kun napsii pois "ylimääräiset", vaunu lyhenee hiukan alle 27 metriin ja ollaan väliosavaunun pituudessa. Ei mikään sattuma tämäkään.


28 m syntyy helposti edellä esitetyin mitoin. Ja vähän pidempikin, jos kavennetaan päitä. Karlsruhessa on toispuolisesti kavennettuja 1-suuntavaunuja. Meillä hyöty olisi lähinnä se, että saadaan etu/takovi suoralle seinälle, mutta kuitenkin kavennuksen hyöty pituuden lisänä.




> Haasteeksi tässä rakenteessa tulee telien ulkopuolisen laitetilan puute keskiosassa.


Tämä ei ole ongelma. Combinon telin tapaan moottori on sijoitettavissa telisivun ulkopolelle. Metrin raideleveydestä on nyt etua. Jos korin leveys laiturin korkeudella on 2,35, leveän pyörän ulkoreunasta korin reunaan on noin 570 mm. Tästä leveydestä telirunko välyksineen ottaa noin 150 mm, joten kokonaan telin ulkopuolella on tilaa 450 mm. Tarvittavan teholuokan (80-100 kW) moottorit ovat nykyisellään noin 300-350 mm halkaisijaltaan.

Telin kehdon ja kiertokehän rakenne on varsinainen suunnittelutehtävä tässä, koska nämä on sijoitettava akseleiden ylätasosta alaspäin. Mutta ei tehtävä mikään mahdottomuus ole.




> Mistähän kohtaa Combinon ja Combino Plussan telit on nivelletty vaunun koriin? Voiko niille toteuttaa vapaan kääntyvyyden vai onko kiinnitys väistämättä jotenkin elastinen? Kyseinen telihän on erittäin kompakti ja sallii matalan lattian.


Combinon ja Plussan telit eivät ole varsinaisia kiertyviä telejä. Muistan, että Plussan telin kiertoliikevara on 8 ast. ja Combinon oli 5 ast. Kiertoliike tapahtuu kierrejousien taipumisena. (Jouset tulevat alla linkatussa kuvasssa telin päällä näkyviin kartioihin.) Eli kori on tuettu teliin neljällä kierrejousella. Moottori on telin ulkopuolella ja muodostaa yhdysrakenteisen uloimman telisivun. Koska teli on akseliton, pyörien sisäpuolella on toinen telisivu normaaliraiteisessa telissä. Metrin telissä sisempi telisivun ja yhdysrakenteinen ulompi telisivu ovat rinnan ja pyörä on sisimpänä ulospäin lähtevän akselin varassa. Kiertokehää ja kehtoa ei Combinon telissä ole. Kuten ei muuten ole Variossakaan.

Kuva Combinon metrin telistä Wikipediassa tässä ja Varion telistä kuva tällä omalla sivullani.

Antero

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Mutta eikö teidän mielestä 26,5 m pitkä vaunu ole vähän lyhyt Helsingin olosuhteisiin? Näin lyhyillä ja nykyään Helsingissä käytettävillä vaunuilla mitätöidään yksi suurin raitioliikenteen etu bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna: suuri kapasiteetti yhden kuljettajan henkilöstökustannuksilla. Dresden on noin Helsingin kokoinen kaupunki ja täällä lyhimmät vaunut ovat noin 30 metriä pitkiä ja päälinjoilla ajaa 40 - 45 m pitkiä vaunuja. Vaikka matkustajan kannalta on ihanteellista, että vaunuja tulee 4-6 min välein, se vähentää keskustassa raitiotieratojen kapasiteettia ja herkistää häiriöille ja siten tekee hallaa järjestelmän kokonaistoimivuudelle. Lisäksi raitioliikennettä kalliiksi mieltävät HKL:n laskelmat muuttuisivat positiivisemmiksi kun yhteen raitiovaunuun mahtuisi yli 200 matkustajaa. 
Vuorovälin pidentäminen olisi tietysti vaikea päätös, mutta itse kannattaisin pidempien vaunujen hankintaa ja vuorovälien pidentämistä linjoilla 4 ja 10. Tottakai 26,5 m pitkiä vaunujakin voi Helsingissä käyttää muilla kuin päälinjoilla, mutta silloin vaunutyypit jakautuvat voimakkaasti kahtia ja varavaunujen tarve kasvaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta eikö teidän mielestä 26,5 m pitkä vaunu ole vähän lyhyt Helsingin olosuhteisiin?


Kyllä. Ja samoilla perusteilla, kuin esität. Mutta kuten olen tällä foorumilla ja muuallakin moneen kertaan sanonut, meillä ei ole juuri tapahtunut kehitystä sitten 1960-luvun. Virallisen määrittelyn mukaan metro on tehokas ja raitiovaunut ovat kivoja.

Koska liikennemääräennusteita tehdään siten, että matka-ajaksi lasketaan aina vuorovälin puolikas ja täsmällisyydellä ei ole ennusteprosessissa mitään arvoa, ennusteiden mukaan vuorovälin lyhentäminen lisää matkustajia loputtomiin ja harventaminen taas vähentää. Ennuste ei tunne todellisuutta, kuten vaunujen sumppuuntumista ajamaan peräkkäin etummainen täynnä ja takimmainen tyhjänä.

Mutta tässä esitetty suunnitelma on onneksi modulaarinen. Piirsinpä hieman jatkoa Mennänkö metrolla? -kirjassani olleille vaunujen perustyypeille. Tästä kuvasta näkee, että tämä "Helsinki-vaunu" on helposti jatkettavissa 7 metrin portain. Mallina kuvassa on perusvaunu 28,5 m ja seuraava steppi, 35,5 m. Toinen jatkopala ja vaunun symmetria tuottavat 42,5 m pitkän vaunun.

Jos vaunun kapasiteetti on 3 hlö/m2 (istuma- ja seisomapaikat), vaunujen matkustajamäärät ovat 205, 255 ja 306.

Kuvan vaunumitat ovat suuntaa antavia, eivät perusteellisesti tarkistettuja.




> Vuorovälin pidentäminen olisi tietysti vaikea päätös, mutta itse kannattaisin pidempien vaunujen hankintaa ja vuorovälien pidentämistä linjoilla 4 ja 10.


Minusta se ei ole lainkaan vaikea, kun se myydään oikein. Kun samalla pidennetään vuoroväliä sekä nopeutetaan liikennettä sekä valoetuuksin että sumppuuntumisen estämisellä, teoreettinen pidempi odotusaikakin huomioon ottaen kokonaismatka-aika lyhenee. Lisäksi pitää samalla siirtyä tasaminuuttiaikatauluun, jolloin ei enää tarvitse katsoa aikatauluja, ja silti voi mennä pysäkille niin, ettei tarvitse odottaa kuten nykyään satunnaisten aikataulujen kanssa. Lopputuloksena on parempi palvelu ja tyytyväisempiä matkustajia, joita on aiempaa enemmän. Tämä on kokemus muualta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Hienoja suunnitelmia ja kuvia Antero. Voisihan tuollaisen 26,5-metrisen kytkeä tarpeentullen kahden yksikön junaksi: vastaisi aikalailla kaksiyksikköistä Stadtbahn "B"-junaa (mikä on mielestäni aika hyvä standardi). Mutta sinun modulisuunnitelmasi on varsin hyvä.

----------


## late-

> Mutta eikö teidän mielestä 26,5 m pitkä vaunu ole vähän lyhyt Helsingin olosuhteisiin? Näin lyhyillä ja nykyään Helsingissä käytettävillä vaunuilla mitätöidään yksi suurin raitioliikenteen etu bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna: suuri kapasiteetti yhden kuljettajan henkilöstökustannuksilla.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Olen myös yrittänyt myydä tätä näkemystä talon sisällä ja pientä edistystäkin on havaittavissa. Kuten Antero totesi, vaunua voidaan myös jatkaa ja tämä on tarkoituksellinen ominaisuus suunnitelmassa.

Olen tehnyt hyvin alustavia laskelmia linjan 4 pohjalta käyttäen Helsingin nykyisiä kustannuksia. Näistä arvioisin, että raitiovaunuliikenteen tuotantokustannukset matkustaja- ja paikkakilometriä kohden laskevat bussiliikenteen vastaavien kustannusten alle jossain 30 metriä lähestyttäessä. Näin jopa pessimistisesti laskien eli olettaen, että 30 metrin vaunu on 50% kalliimpi sekä ostaa että ajaa (sisältäen huollot) kuin 20 metrin vaunu. Todellisuudessa eron ei pitäisi olla näin suuri ainakaan hankintahinnassa koska vaunuissa on aina jokin perushinta ja sen päälle itse vaunun ominaisuuksista riippuva hinnan osa.

26,5 metriä on kuitenkin siitä perusteltu perupituus, että nykyiset pysäkit on mitoitettu sen mukaan. Jatkossa täytyy vain hankkia myös pidempiä eli noin 40 metrin vaunuja. 26,5 metrin vaunut voidaan myös hankkia kaksinajokelpoisina, mutta yli 50 metrin vaunu on kaikkeen nykyiseen liikenteeseemme turhan järeä.

Löytyykö Saksasta muuten jotain kirjallista opetus- tai tutkimusmateriaalia tästä vuoroväliasiasta? Meillä kun ei ole mitään järkeviä papereita pienten vuorovälien muutosten vaikutuksista matkustajakäyttäytymiseen. Siksi on vaikeaa myydä muutoksia. Myöskään tasaminuuttiaikataulujen eduista meillä ei ole kovin konkreettista näyttöä.

----------


## late-

> Tästä kuvasta näkee, että tämä "Helsinki-vaunu" on helposti jatkettavissa 7 metrin portain. Mallina kuvassa on perusvaunu 28,5 m ja seuraava steppi, 35,5 m. Toinen jatkopala ja vaunun symmetria tuottavat 42,5 m pitkän vaunun.


Minäkin eilen hiukan luonnostelin vaunuja ja pohdiskelin miten modulaarinen malli oikeastaan on kyseessä. Periaatteessahan korin moduulit vastaavat nimittäin Bombardierin Flexity Classicia. Erotuksena kuitenkin HKL:n vaunussa saadaan aina matala lattia ja periaatteessa enemmän vapautta koska kaikki telit voivat vetää.

Classiceissa ohjaamoita on kiinnitetty paitsi yksitelisiin myös kaksitelisiin moduuleihin. Näin on saatu minimipituiseksi vaunuksi yhden kaksitelisen ja yhden yksitelisen moduulin yhdistelmä eli noin 20 metriä. Pidempiä vaunuja taas on esimerkiksi juuri Dresdeniin ja Leinpzigiin tehty yhdistämällä kaksitelisiä osia telittömillä väliosilla eikä lisäämällä perään yksitelisiä osia. Periaatteessa eroa ei tietysti ole, jos kaikki telit ovat vastaavia.

Nythän meillä on siis seuraavat palikat:
Kaksitelinen moduuli, pituus noin 9 metriä nivellystapista toiseen. Telien keskiöt 2 metriä päistä.
Yksitelinen moduuli, pituus noin 7 metriä nivellystapista toiseen. Telin keskiö 2 metriä toisesta päästä.
Ohjaamo, pituus noin 2 metriä.

Jos telitön väliosa onnistuisi, saataisiin vielä yksi palikka, jota voi käyttää kahden kaksitelisen moduulin yhdistämiseen. Mikä sen pituus olisi? Vaistomaisesti sanoisin 5 metriä, mutta silloin telien todellinen etäisyys olisi jo 9 metriä eli miten ulottumien kanssa käy vaaka- ja pystysuunnassa?

15 metrin kaarresäteestä muuten sellainen huomio, että minun vahvan käsitykseni mukaan alle 18 metrin (tiukimpia) kaarresäteitä esiintyy Helsingissä hyvin vähän ja niistä pitäisi olla mahdollista hankkiutua eroon kohtuullisin kustannuksin. Aiemmin tällä ei ollut suurta merkitystä, mutta uuden vaunukonseptin kanssa se määrää telien välisen maksimietäisyyden erityisen vahvasti ja muutoksia pitäisi siksi miettiä. Ongelma vain on siinä, ettemme me nykyisin edes tiedä missä nämä alle 18 metrin säteet ovat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos telitön väliosa onnistuisi, saataisiin vielä yksi palikka, jota voi käyttää kahden kaksitelisen moduulin yhdistämiseen. Mikä sen pituus olisi? Vaistomaisesti sanoisin 5 metriä, mutta silloin telien todellinen etäisyys olisi jo 9 metriä eli miten ulottumien kanssa käy vaaka- ja pystysuunnassa?


Oikeastaan siitähän oman vaunun suunnittelussa aloitettiin. Neljän telin 3-osaisia uusia vaunuja on Dresdenissä, kuten ystävämme sieltä varmaan hyvin tietää. Niveltappien väli voi olla pidempi kuin 5 metriä, koska telittömän osan niveltapit ovat aina raiteen keskiviivan ulkopuolella.

Itse vierastan telitöntä väliosaa siksi, että toisen nivelen on pakko olla pitkittäin kiertojäykkä. En tiedä miten Dresdenin vaunun nivelet on tehty, mutta jos molemmat nivelet ovat pitkittäin kiertojäykkiä, silloin haetaan ongelmia. Olkoonkin, että raiteen kieroutuma ei yleensä ole kovin suuri. Pahimpia paikkoja ovat mäkien ja mutkien yhdistelmät.

Mutta vaunussa kasvavat myös dynaamiset kuormat. Asian ymmärtää oikein hyvin, kun matkustaa meillä 200-sarjan metrojunalla. Metron rata on 2 kertaluokkaa parempi kuin ratikkarata, silti vaunut heiluvat toisiinsa nähden varsin reippaasti. Pitkittäin kiertojäykkien nivelien on kannettava kaikki se kuorma, joka tarvitaan vaunujen välisen liikkeen hillitsemiseksi.

Kuvissani esiintyvän rakenteen etu on, että jokainen nivel on tehtävissä vapaaksi kaikissa kiertosuunnissa. Jokaisella osalla on oma telinsä, joka asettaa korin raiteen suuntaiseksi. Sekä staattiset että dynaamiset voimat minimoidaan näin. Siksi olen suositellut tällaista rakennetta. Suosikkivaununi on ollut Eurotram, mutta meidän kaarreleveysvaatimustemme vuoksi esitetty rakenne on Jacobinteliä parempi valinta.




> 15 metrin kaarresäteestä muuten sellainen huomio, että minun vahvan käsitykseni mukaan alle 18 metrin (tiukimpia) kaarresäteitä esiintyy Helsingissä hyvin vähän ja niistä pitäisi olla mahdollista hankkiutua eroon kohtuullisin kustannuksin.


Oikeassa olet. Se tiukin vaakakaarre lienee "kusiputkan lenkki" eli Vallilan hallin paluusilmukka. Siinä on tilaa lisätä sädettä parilla metrillä. Seuraavaksi pahin paikka lienee juuri käytöstä poistunut Paavalin kirkon tulo Hämeentielle, koska siinä on alamäki ja perään taitto ylämäkeen. Vastaava paikka on tulo Radanrakentajankadulta Mäkelänkadulle.

Mutta meillä on myös vekkejä eli taitteita. Siis paikkoja, joissa raiteessa onkin kulma. Tällaisia syntyy kiskotöiden yhteydessä, kun osa kaarteesta uusitaan, mutta uusi elementti ei ihan istukaan suoraan paikalleen. Keskimääräinen kaarresäde ei ole ongelma, mutta vekissä teli tekee äkkimutkan jossa kiertokulma voi olla liian suuri.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Classiceissa ohjaamoita on kiinnitetty paitsi yksitelisiin myös kaksitelisiin moduuleihin. Näin on saatu minimipituiseksi vaunuksi yhden kaksitelisen ja yhden yksitelisen moduulin yhdistelmä eli noin 20 metriä.


Tulee vähän kuin yllytyshullun olo. Mutta tässä nyt lisättynä minimivaunukin tällä modulaarisuudella. Vauvavaunun pituus on 20,5 metriä, kun se ei ole kasvanut vielä. Kapasiteetti on sitten 147 hlö.

Joku nyt kysyy, miksei tämä ole Nr-vaunu, jotka ovat 20 m pitkiä 3-telisiä vaunuja. Juju on tässä vain siinä, että tämä on 100 % matala. Nr:ssä telikeskiöiden etäisyys on 6,4 m, jolloin telin kiertokulma tulee niin suureksi, ettei matala käytävä enää onnistu. Tällä 5,5 + 2 + 5 metrin rakenteella saadaan telikiertymä pienemmäksi ja silti sama pinta-ala matalalle vaunulle kuin Nr:ssä. Varioon verrattuna etuna on, että pyöräkoteloiden kanssa pystytään sovittamaa vastakkain istuttavat penkit samalla tiheydellä kuin Nr:n penkkirivit.

Koko konseptin yksi juju on vaunun lievä levittäminen istuinten korkeudelta. Nr on 2,3 m leveä. Tämä on 2,4. Tällä saadaan 2+2 istumajärjestys ja 500 mm leveä käytävä.

Nr:ään nähden haittana on epätasainen painojakauma. 4-akselisen osan päätyteli on keveällä kuormalla. Painojakaumaan voi vaikuttaa jonkin verran instrumentoinnin sijoittelulla.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tuo "vauvavaunu" matalalattiaiseksi liitevaunuksi  :Wink: .

----------


## Nakkiputka

> 15 metrin kaarresäteestä muuten sellainen huomio, että minun vahvan käsitykseni mukaan alle 18 metrin (tiukimpia) kaarresäteitä esiintyy Helsingissä hyvin vähän ja niistä pitäisi olla mahdollista hankkiutua eroon kohtuullisin kustannuksin.






> Oikeassa olet. Se tiukin vaakakaarre lienee "kusiputkan lenkki" eli Vallilan hallin paluusilmukka. Siinä on tilaa lisätä sädettä parilla metrillä. Seuraavaksi pahin paikka lienee juuri käytöstä poistunut Paavalin kirkon tulo Hämeentielle, koska siinä on alamäki ja perään taitto ylämäkeen. Vastaava paikka on tulo Radanrakentajankadulta Mäkelänkadulle.


Mitens Liisankatu-Snellmaninkatu? Tässähän on jyrkkä mäki yhdistetty tiukkaan kaarteeseen. Yksi äkkinäinen mutka on myös Pikku-Huopalahden päätepysäkiltä lähdettäessä, kun aukio "loppuu" ja Korppaanmäentie alkaa. Oikea ratasuunnittelun riemuvoitto  :Mad:

----------


## vristo

> Vauvavaunun pituus on 20,5 metriä, kun se ei ole kasvanut vielä. Kapasiteetti on sitten 147 hlö.


Anteron "vauvavaunu"-konseptin mukainen Bombardier Flexity Classic -malli on käytössä Saksan Hallessa: Kuva sivustolta http://www.bombardier.com/. Myös nimimerkki GM 5:n mainitsema "Leoliner" on tälläinen. Toki sillä erolla, että ne ovat vain 70%-matalia, kun telien kohdalla lattia on korkeammalla ja kynnys sen yhteydessä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Anteron "vauvavaunu"-konseptin mukainen Bombardier Flexity Classic -malli on käytössä Saksan Hallessa: Kuva sivustolta http://www.bombardier.com/.


Kyllä, ja tyylikkäitä välineitä ovatkin, kuten tästä kuvasta näemme.

----------


## late-

(Hallen Flexity Classicit)



> Kyllä, ja tyylikkäitä välineitä ovatkin, kuten tästä kuvasta näemme.


Kuvasta päätellen perät vastakkain kaksinajettavia vaunuja. Ovet molemmilla puolilla, mutta vain yksi ohjaamo vaunua kohden.

EDIT: Korjattu oikeaksi

----------


## vristo

> Anteron "vauvavaunu"-konseptin mukainen Bombardier Flexity Classic -malli on käytössä Saksan Hallessa: Kuva sivustolta http://www.bombardier.com/. Myös nimimerkki GM 5:n mainitsema "Leoliner" on tälläinen. Toki sillä erolla, että ne ovat vain 70%-matalia, kun telien kohdalla lattia on korkeammalla ja kynnys sen yhteydessä.


Korjataas toi tarkoittamani kuva, eli sen piti olla tämä: linkki.

----------


## sane

Minkä takia matalalattiaratikan tekeminen on niin paljon hankalempaa kuin bussin? Vai vaaditaanko ratikoilta vaan niin paljon enemmän?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minkä takia matalalattiaratikan tekeminen on niin paljon hankalempaa kuin bussin? Vai vaaditaanko ratikoilta vaan niin paljon enemmän?


Perimmältään siksi, että bussin kanssa on vähemmän vaihtoehtoja. Tieliikenteen säädökset määrittelevät melkein kaiken bussin rakenteeseen liittyvän. Busseja voi tehdä eri pituisina - maksimiin saakka - ja 1- tai 2-kerroksisina. Mutta muuten kaikki on määrättyä ja kaikki valmistajat noudattavat maksimimittoja niissä rajoissa, jotka säädökset sallivat.

Ratikoiden kohdalla on myös joukko säädöksiä, mutta raitioteitä ei ole tarpeen säädellä niin tarkkaan kuin tieliikenteen kulkuneuvoa. Silloin kun raitiovaunu kulkee kadulla, sen on tietenkin oltava yhteensopiva katuliikenteeseen. Mutta silloinkin operaattorilla on valittavana useita teknisiä ratkaisuja.

Sikäli myös ratikalta vaaditaan enemmän, että raideliikenteessä on perinteenä suurempi turvallisuustaso kuin tieliikenteessä. Käytännössä hyvä esimerkki on se, mitä raitiovaunulle tapahtuu, jos se kiepsahtaisi katolleen. Karkeasti ottaen ei paljon mitään, sillä lähtökohtana on, että kori pysyy muodossaan. Kun bussi kierähtää katolleen, katto painuu kasaan ikkunalinjaa myöten. Bussille sallitaan tällainen rakenne siitä huolimatta, että bussin riski suistua tieltä ja kierähtää katolleen on ratkaisevasti suurempi kuin raitiovaunulla.

Tästä passiivisesta tuvallisuudesta on myös käytännön kokemusta - valitettavasti. Kun ratikka pari vuotta sitten ajoi päin Stockmannin nurkkaa, vaunulle ei käynyt juuri kuinkaan. Se vedettiin takaisin raiteelle ja hinattiin varikolle. Ja vaunu on jälleen ajossa. Kun bussi tekee saman, ja niitä on tapahtunut, keskustellaan siitä, miten pitkälle edestä lukien bussi tuhoutui. Eikä ole vaikea arvata, kummassa matkustajat ja kuljettaja selviävät paremmin.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kun ratikka pari vuotta sitten ajoi päin Stockmannin nurkkaa...


Itse asiassa onnettomuus tapahtui jo heinäkuussa 2003 eli liki päivälleen 4 vuotta sitten. Kaksi vuotta sitten ei ollut enää edes sitä linjaa, jonka vaunu tuohon ikävään onnettomuuteen joutui.

----------


## 339-DF

Jatketaan saivartelulinjaa: meille opetettiin koulussa, että "pari" voi tarkoittaa mitä tahansa lukumäärää kahden ja kuuden väliltä. 2003 mahtuu nätisti tuohon väliin.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jatketaan saivartelulinjaa .


Taidamme puhua liikenneonnettomuudesta, jossa yksi osapuoli menetti henkensä ja joitakin loukkaantui. Siksi en ottaisi ensinkään suunsoittoasennetta, en edes hymiöiden kera...
Kun meillä on tiedossa tarkka ajankohta, miksi silloin lähtisimme esittämään jonkin epämääräisen ilmaisun kautta? Tätäkin palstaa käytetään tietolähteenä ties mihin.

Käsite "muutama" olisi minun mielestäni paremmin lukumäärää 2 - 5 (tai 2 - 6) kuvaava ilmaisu. Puhekielen "parisen" toki korvaa usein muutamaa, mutta ainakin minulle "pari" on todellakin pari eli tasan kaksi. Myös puhekielessä. Asiapitoisissa yhteyksissä nähdäkseni tulisi käyttää mahdollisimman yksiselitteisiä ilmaisuja. On tietenkin jokaisen oma asia, mitä tai kenen kirjoituksia sitten pitää "asiapitoisina yhteyksinä"....

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ja sitten itse aiheeseen. Linja-autoja valmistetaan merkittävästi suuremmissa sarjoissa kuin raitiovaunuja. Kahdestakin syystä: 1) linja-autoja liikennöi merkittävästi useammalla paikkakunnalla kuin raitiovaunuja (ja bussilinjoja / busseja on enemmän yleensä myös ratikkakaupungeissa) ja 2) lyhytikäiset bussit joudutaan korvaamaan uusilla paljon tiheämmin aikavälein kuin raitiovaunut. Suurissa sarjoissa lastentaudit ja niihin rinnastettavat ongelmat saadaan pieniä sarjoja nopeammin karsittua pois.

Oli matalalattiabussienkin kanssa alkuvuosina ongelmia. Ongelmat riivasivat varsinkin täysmatalia versioita. Helsinkikin sai kokea osansa. Vuonna 1996 HKL-Bussiliikenne sai käyttöönsä täysmatalat nivelautonsa 9601 ja 9602. Niillä ei kauheasti töitä päästy tekemään. Lopulta ne laitettiin vaihtoon kesällä 2001.

Bussipuolella pärjätään siis myös osaksi matalalattiaisilla rakenteilla paremmin kuin täysmatalilla. Me bussimiehet puhumme low-entry -mallista. Erikoisrakenteista etuakselia lukuunottamatta niiden tekniikka perustuu pääosin jo pitkään koeteltuihin rakenteisiin.

Matalalattiaisuus ei voi eikä saa muodostua raitioliikenteen ylitsepääsemättömäksi ongelmaksi. Osa ongelmista joudutaan ratkaisemaan vaunujen rakenteita edelleen kehittelemällä ja osa päivittämällä rataverkkoa. Rataverkon uudelleenjärjestelyjen suhteen Helsinki on isojen periaatekysymysten edessä. Joudutaan miettimään, kuinka suuriin muutoksiin ollaan valmiita. Vaikka Varioita hankittaessa lähtökohta olikin, että uusien vaunujen tulee soveltua olemassaolevaan verkkoon, ei ratainfran kehittelyä ja päivitystä voi ikuisuuten asti kokonaan pysäyttää. Jos sama jääräpäinen asenne olisi ollut vallalla jo 1950-luvun alkupuolella, olisi meillä edelleen sellaiset raitiotiet, joilla kykenisi ajelemaan korkeintaan 1920 - 50 -lukujen kaksiakselisella kalustolla tai sitten esim. Turun Aave-vaunuja vastaavilla huomattavan kapeilla ja suippopäisillä telivaunuilla. 

Uskon, että Helsinkiin löydetään järkevä ratkaisu myös tulevien raitiovaunujen suhteen. Se, että liikennelaitos on alusta pitäen tiiviisti mukana uusien vaunujen suunnittelutyössä, on varmasti positiivinen asia. Samaa kaukokatseista asennetta voisi odottaa myös rataverkon kehittelyssä mahdollisuuksien rajoissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käsite "muutama" olisi minun mielestäni paremmin lukumäärää 2 - 5 (tai 2 - 6) kuvaava ilmaisu. Puhekielen "parisen" toki korvaa usein muutamaa, mutta ainakin minulle "pari" on todellakin pari eli tasan kaksi. Myös puhekielessä. Asiapitoisissa yhteyksissä nähdäkseni tulisi käyttää mahdollisimman yksiselitteisiä ilmaisuja. On tietenkin jokaisen oma asia, mitä tai kenen kirjoituksia sitten pitää "asiapitoisina yhteyksinä"....


Anteeksi nyt vain, kun en välittänyt tätä asiaa tarkistaa. Aika menee nopeasti, joten ei ole helppo huomata, että tuosta tapauksesta on todellakin noin kauan. Siihen nähden varmaan ilmaisu on "väärä", mutta toisaalta, kukaan tuskin erehtyy ymmärtämästä, mistä on kyse, kun tuollainen on tapahtunut vain kerran koko raitioliikenteen yli 100-vuotisen historian aikana.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Anteeksi nyt vain, kun en välittänyt tätä asiaa tarkistaa. Aika menee nopeasti, joten ei ole helppo huomata, että tuosta tapauksesta on todellakin noin kauan. Siihen nähden varmaan ilmaisu on "väärä", mutta toisaalta, kukaan tuskin erehtyy ymmärtämästä, mistä on kyse, kun tuollainen on tapahtunut vain kerran koko raitioliikenteen yli 100-vuotisen historian aikana.


Ei hätää. Asia on oikaistu ja sillä hyvä. Koska näitäkin keskusteluja käytetään tietolähteinä, on paikallaan korjata havaitut virheet tai muut väärinkäsitykset. Nyt tämä asia on käsitelty ja sen oikea laita on tarkistettu ja tuotu julki. Ei tähän tämän enempää tarvinne uhrata aikaa ja energiaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka Varioita hankittaessa lähtökohta olikin, että uusien vaunujen tulee soveltua olemassaolevaan verkkoon, ei ratainfran kehittelyä ja päivitystä voi ikuisuuten asti kokonaan pysäyttää.


Aivan. Olen kuullut selitettävän, että kun rata on toiminut jo 100 vuotta, niin kyllä sen täytyy kelvata edelleen. Tällaista asennetta ei voi missään tapauksessa hyväksyä. 100-vuotta sitten rataa tehtiin keveille 2-akselisille vaunuille, joiden huippunopeus oli luokkaa 20 km/h. Nyt ajetaan pitkillä vaunuilla ja nopeustason tulee olla paikasta riippuen 60-80 km/h.

Meidän rataverkollamme on edessään sellainen sukupolven vaihdos mikä eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa on tehty yleensä viimeistään sosialismin romahdettua. Se tarkoittaa siirtymäkaarteita, rautatiemäistä radan perustamista ja kulkukehän varassa ajettavia vaihteita.

Älykäs tapa edetä on uusia verkkoa siten, että tietyt linjat parannetaan niin, että niillä voidaan liikennöidä uudella kalustolla ja tehokkaasti. Mikonkadulle tuskin tulee nykyaikaisia vaihteita, mutta uusi rata olisi ainakin syytä rakentaa niin, että siellä voi ajaa leveällä pyörällä. Laajasalon voisi rakentaa jo uusilla vaihteilla. Mahdollisesti myös Jätkäsaaren, mutta se voi olla hankalampi ratkaisu. Uusilla vaihteilla ei nimittäin ajeta enää kapeilla pyörillä säännöllistä liikennettä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Perimmältään siksi, että bussin kanssa on vähemmän vaihtoehtoja.


Miten raitiovaunujen suunnittelun suuremmat vapausasteet ja parempi passiivinen turvallisuus vaikeuttavat nimenomaan matalalattiaisuutta? Minun nähdäkseni ne vain lisäävät suunnittelutyön määrää noin ylipäätään, mutta eivät vaikeuta matalan vaunun tekemistä mitenkään ratkaisevasti.

Yksi selkeä ero bussien ja raitiovaunujen välillä on ainakin leveys ja pyörien kääntymistarve. 100% matalien ratikoiden yhtenä suurena haasteena on ollut telien vapaa liikkuminen (tai sen rajoitteet) sekä jousitus. Kun pyörien väliin halutaan saada mahtumaan vähintään 50 cm leveä käytävä, ei metrin raideleveydellä jää kuin 25 cm tilaa kummallekin puolelle. Siihen tilaan on vaikea mahduttaa sekä itse pyörää että sen jousitusta (ja mahdollisesti moottoria), jos telin halutaan vielä kääntyvän reilusti. Bussissa ongelma on paljon helpompi, koska leveyttä on 255 cm eikä niissä ole varsinaista teliä kääntymässä. Lisäksi busseissa kääntyvät pyörät eivät vedä eikä niissä ole paripyöriä.

----------


## petteri

Ja yksi merkittävä ero bussin ja raitiovaunun välillä on käyttöikä.

Bussille riittää noin 10 vuoden käyttöikä, ratikan pitää kestää noin 50 vuotta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussille riittää noin 10 vuoden käyttöikä


10-vuotias kaupunkibussi on vasta keski-ikäinen, 20 vuotta on lähempänä (ja 20-vuotiaatkin saavat yleensä vielä jatkaa palvelustaan jossakin köyhemmässä maassa).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 10-vuotias kaupunkibussi on vasta keski-ikäinen, 20 vuotta on lähempänä (ja 20-vuotiaatkin saavat yleensä vielä jatkaa palvelustaan jossakin köyhemmässä maassa).


Olet muuten oikeassa, etenkin korkeiden bussien suhteen. Matalalattiabussien toimintakunnosta 20-vuotiaina ei ole ihan vielä kokemuksia juurikaan missään, sillä kaikista ensimmäisetkin sarjatuotantomatalalattia-autot valmistuivat noin vuonna 1990. Se on toki jo nyt selvää, että useita Suomessakin jo alkuvuosina käyttöönotettuja matalalattialinja-autoja on yhä liikenteessä ihan jo täällä Suomenkin sellaisissa pikku kaupungeissa, joissa suositaan käytettyä, osin hyvinkin iäkästä kalustoa. Esimerkiksi Salon paikallisliikenteessä liikkuu useampikin 1990-luvun alussa valmistunut vastikään peruskorjattu ensimmäisen sukupolven matalalattia-auto, joille olettaisi kertyvän käyttövuosia huomattavan paljon vielä tulevaisuudessakin.

----------


## GM 5

Hei!




> 10-vuotias kaupunkibussi on vasta keski-ikäinen, 20 vuotta on lähempänä (ja 20-vuotiaatkin saavat yleensä vielä jatkaa palvelustaan jossakin köyhemmässä maassa).


Köyhemmissä maissa 20-vuotias bussi on tietenkin normaalia, mutta usein puhutaan bussin käyttöiän olevan noin 12-14 vuotta, ainakin täällä Saksassa.. Dresdenissä noin 10-vuotiaita MAN-busseja peruskorjataan juuri mutta ilman teknologisia uudistuksia. Eli nykyaikaistaminen (paremmat näyttötalut, ilmastointi tai parempi tuuletus ja muuta sellaista) jää pois, koska se ei kannata. Raitiovaunun kohdalla asia olisi tietysti aivan toisenlainen.

Raitiovaunun käyttöikää ei myöskään voida enää varauksetta asettaa niin korkealle kuin 50 vuotta. Tämä piti ennen paikkaansa, mutta nykyään pitää valitettavasti olettaa käyttöiän olevan 30-45 vuotta. Jo Combinon valmistusvaiheessa Siemens ilmoitti vaunun eliniän olevan 30 vuotta. Sen sijaan Stadlerin vaunujen oletetaan kestävän kauemmin valmistajan hyvän laatutason ansiosta. 

Kaikki riippuu tietysti vaunun kohtelusta: Budapestin Combinoille en uskalla ennustaa pitkää ikää, koska vaunuja kohdellaan siellä "melko" rajusti. Toinen ääriesimerkki on Gmunden, jossa kuljettajat kohtelevat vaunuja kuin omia lapsiaan ja niinpä ne ovat olleet parhaimmillaan ajossa jo 55 vuoden ajan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten raitiovaunujen suunnittelun suuremmat vapausasteet ja parempi passiivinen turvallisuus vaikeuttavat nimenomaan matalalattiaisuutta?


Matalalttiaisen ratikan korista tulee välttämättä muodoiltaan mutkikkaampi kuin korkealattiaisesta. Korkealattiainen ratikkahan on perimmältään nelikulmainen putki, jonka kahdella reunalla on reikiä. Lujuuden kannalta olennaista on korin seinien sisältämä teräsputkista tehty ristikkorakenne, jota pintaan hitasut teräslevyt osaltaan vielä jäykistävät. Vaunun instrumentoinnille on tilaa lattian alla telien välissä.

Matalassa vaunussa pyörille/teleille tehdään koriin kolot, jotka heikentävät rakennetta yksinkertaiseen putkeen verrattuna. Ja käytännön ongelmana ovat olleet odottamattoman suuret voimat, kun on siirrytty vapaasti kääntyvistä teleistä kääntymättömiin teleihin ja korin nivellyksiin.

Telirakenteet, nivellykset jne. voidaan ratkaista monella eri tavalla. Kun verrataan busseihin, kaikki valmistajat tekevät suunnilleen samalla tavoin. Koska akselirakenteet ovat kaikilla samanlaiset ja nivelratkaisujakaan ei voi olla kuin käytännössä puoliperävaunun periaate.

Passiivinen turvallisuus edellyttää ratikan korin kestävän kuormia myös törmäyssuunissa. Bussilla riittää, että se kestää tiestä tulevat kuormat. Siksi bussit ovatkin rakenteeltaan alustoja, joiden päälle tehdään kori. Kori toki jäykistää alustaa, mutta se ei kuitenkaan ole itsekantava kuten raitiovaunun kori.




> Minun nähdäkseni ne vain lisäävät suunnittelutyön määrää noin ylipäätään, mutta eivät vaikeuta matalan vaunun tekemistä mitenkään ratkaisevasti.


Mutkikas rakenne on vaikeampi suunniteltava sen lisäksi, että sen kanssa on tietenkin enemmän laskettavaa. Tai miten se vaikeus sitten määritellään? Helppo suunnittelutehtävä lienee sellainen, jossa ratkaisu on ilmeinen eikä vaadi pohdintaa ja tutkimista. Ja laskelmat on tehtävissä vielä yksinertaisin kaavoin. Kuorirakenne on vaikeampi kuin palkki ja väsymislujuuslaskenta oleellisesti vaikeampaa kuin palkin lujuuslaskenta yksinkertaisen sallitun jännityksen suhteen.




> Kun pyörien väliin halutaan saada mahtumaan vähintään 50 cm leveä käytävä, ei metrin raideleveydellä jää kuin 25 cm tilaa kummallekin puolelle. Siihen tilaan on vaikea mahduttaa sekä itse pyörää että sen jousitusta (ja mahdollisesti moottoria), jos telin halutaan vielä kääntyvän reilusti. Bussissa ongelma on paljon helpompi, koska leveyttä on 255 cm eikä niissä ole varsinaista teliä kääntymässä. Lisäksi busseissa kääntyvät pyörät eivät vedä eikä niissä ole paripyöriä.


Ratikan kanssa ratkaisu on telirungon sijoittaminen pyörien ulkopuolelle. Itse asiassa telit on iät ja ajat tehty niin, jotta pyöräkerrassa akselin päässä pyörän ulkopuolella oleva laakeri on helppo huoltaa ja vaihtaa.

Korkealattiaisessa kiskokalustossa moottori on sijoitettu teliin pyörien väliin. Jos väliin sijoitetaan käytävä, moottori on sijoitettava muualle. Combinoissa se on telisivun ulkopuolella. Varioissa moottorit ovat suoraan pyörässä kiinni, vaunun ulkoreunalla. AEG-vaunu, joka meillä oli 1990-luvulla koeajossa, oli ratkaistu sijoittamalla moottori koriin ja veto oli nivelakselilla teliin. Ihan kuin bussissa.

Meillä oli kokeilussa myös sveitsiläinen matalalattiakoevaunu, joka oli tehty vähän kuin bussit. Eli siinä oli kääntyvät erilliset pyörät kuten bussin etuakselilla ja joidenkin telibussien taka-akselilla. Idea on sama kuin bussissa: kun käännetään vain pyöriä, ei tarvita pyörille sivusuuntaista liikevaraa kääntökulmaa enempää.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raitiovaunun käyttöikää ei myöskään voida enää varauksetta asettaa niin korkealle kuin 50 vuotta. Tämä piti ennen paikkaansa, mutta nykyään pitää valitettavasti olettaa käyttöiän olevan 30-45 vuotta. Jo Combinon valmistusvaiheessa Siemens ilmoitti vaunun eliniän olevan 30 vuotta. Sen sijaan Stadlerin vaunujen oletetaan kestävän kauemmin valmistajan hyvän laatutason ansiosta.


Tämä tuntuu olevan ratkaisevasti kiinni vaunun rakenteesta. Esim. Köln on lähtenyt siitä, että uudet K4000, K5000 ja K4500 -vaunut tulevat olemaan käytössä kauemmin kuin nykyiset B-vaunut, joista ensimmäiset toimitettiin 1974. Mainitut uudet vaunuthan ovat 6-akselisia telivaunuja, joissa on tavanomaiset vetävät telit.

Combinon ja Varion sekä vastaavien rakenteille en minäkään ennusta pitkää ikää. Mutta periaatteessa raitiovaunun eliniän edellytykset ovat parantuneet ratkaisevasti 1900-luvun lopulla. Tämä johtuu siirtymisestä elektroniseen tehonsäätöön (ei mekaanisen säädön kuluvia osia), harjattomiin moottoreihin (moottoreiden ainoa huoltoa vaativa osa ovat 2 laakeria), puusta luopumiseen esim. lattioissa (ei lahoavia osia), sähköiseen jarrutukseen (ei kuluvia jarruosia) jne.

Huollettavien kohteiden määrä on vähentynyt ja luonne muuttunut. Enää ei tarvita aikaisemman tapaista peruskorjausta, vaan huoltotyöt hoituvat päivittäisylläpidon yhteydessä. Modulirakenne tarkoittaa nopeata komponenttien vaihtoa. Kaikkiaan vaunu on jatkuvasti "melkein kuin uusi". Suurin remontti alkaa olla kuluneen maalipinnan uusinta. Sitä ei voi tehdä yöllä ajovuorojen välissä.




> Kaikki riippuu tietysti vaunun kohtelusta: Budapestin Combinoille en uskalla ennustaa pitkää ikää, koska vaunuja kohdellaan siellä "melko" rajusti.


Panin tämän merkille itsekin, vaikken kerennyt monta reissua niillä viime kesänä ajamaan. Minusta Budapestissä kyllä ajettiin vaunuja yleensä aika huolella - eihän ne vanhat (1956-1965) UV-vaunut siellä muuten olisi kestäneen meidän päiviimme. Combino vaan oli niin hiljainen ja pehmeästi kulkeva kaikkiin muihin verrattuna, että ehkei kuljettaja helposti tajua, miten rajusti tullaan mutkaan.




> Toinen ääriesimerkki on Gmunden, jossa kuljettajat kohtelevat vaunuja kuin omia lapsiaan ja niinpä ne ovat olleet parhaimmillaan ajossa jo 55 vuoden ajan.


Viime kädessä tämä on kiinni halusta. USA:ssa ylläpidetään SanFranciscon kaapeliratikoita ikuisesti. Muutamat USA:n kaupungit eivät aio luopua 1900-luvun alun sähkövaunuistaan lainkaan. Euroopan puolellakin on kaupunkeja, jotka haluavat pitää perinnesyistä joitain vanhoja vaunuja ajossa pysyvästi.

Ikuinen ylläpito ei välttämättä ole taloudellista. Vanhan teknologian poistaminenhan perustellaan usein sillä, että uuden ylläpito on niin pajon halvempaa, että uuden ostaminen on kannattavaa.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Siksi bussit ovatkin rakenteeltaan alustoja, joiden päälle tehdään kori. Kori toki jäykistää alustaa, mutta se ei kuitenkaan ole itsekantava kuten raitiovaunun kori.


Eivät kaikki bussit tässä asiassa samanlaisia ole. Perinteiset nokkakoneautot, samoin mahurit (keskimoottoriautot), rakennettiin aikanaan siten, että täysin erillinen korirakenne tehtiin palkkirunkoalustalle. Myös osa korkealattiatakamoottoriautoista on rakennettu vastaavalla periaatteella.

Tänä päivänä, etenkin matalalattia-autojen kohdalla, tilanne on koko lailla toinen. Etu- ja taka-akselien välillä ei ole vanhoja tuttuja runkopalkkeja. Ne on joissakin tapauksissa korvattu koritehtaan omalla ristikko- yms. rakenteella tai sitten linja-autotehdas (ei siis erillinen alusta- / koritehdas) on rakentanut koko ajoneuvon yhdeksi itsekantavaksi kokonaisuudeksi samalla tavoin kuin henkilöautotkin on jo kauan aikaa tehty. Myös erilliset koritehtaat ovat valmistaneet itsekantavia linja-autoja, joihin "alustatehdas" on toimittanut tietyt komponentit (akselit, ohjauslaitteet, voimansiirron komponentit, moottorin jne.) ihan vain puulaatikkoihin pakattuina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tänä päivänä, etenkin matalalattia-autojen kohdalla, tilanne on koko lailla toinen. Etu- ja taka-akselien välillä ei ole vanhoja tuttuja runkopalkkeja....


Kiitos täsmennyksestä. Tiedän, että näinkin tehdään, mutta minulla ei ole tietoa siitä, miten yleistä itsekantavuus nykyään on.

On ymmärrettävää, että alustoja ei kannata rahdata kovin kookkaina paketteina. Itse muistan hyvin, kun takamoottorit tulivat suosituiksi, ja alustoja ajettiin koritehtaille "nysinä". Erilliset etu- ja takapäät olivat toisiinsa tilapäisesti pultattuina rahtausta varten.

Onko foorumin seuraajilla tietoa myös siitä, miten tarkkaan alustan valmistaja ohjeistaa korirakentajan kantavien rakenteiden osalta? Kokonaisuudessahan on kysymys myös vastuusta. Kuka kantaa vastuun bussin lujuudesta? Minusta tuntuisi luontevimmalta, että alustavalmistaja suunnittelee myös korin kantavat rakenteet, vaikka on kyse itsekantavasta korista. Koska alustavalmistajalla on todennäköisesti parhaat lähtökohdat suunnitteluun siksi, että se on suunnitellut akselistot ja voimansiirron. Vaikka kori olisikin itsekantava, käytännössä korin alaosa voi muodostaa muutamien henkilöautojen tapaan rungon virkaa tekevän "pohjalevyn" joka kantaa kuormat. Sen ansiosta yläpuolisen korin rakentaminen on helpompaa ja vapaampaa.

Antero

----------


## tkunnas

Tässä mennään kyllä nyt varsinaisen aiheen ulkopuolelle, mutta jospa se sallitaan hetkeksi. 

Minun tietääkseni se on nimenomaan koritehdas, joka vastaa kokonaisuuden lujuudesta. Bussikorin täytyy kestää johonkin rajaan asti myös kaatumisesta ja muistaakseni myös katolleen menemisestä aiheutuvia kuormituksia. Ja näihinhän ei alustakomponenttien valmistaja voi mitenkään vaikuttaa.

Bussikorin tukevuus perustuu siis paitsi "pohjalevyyn" (eli sitä vastaaviin rakenteisiin kehikon alaosassa), myös korin kehärakenteisiin eli sivu- ja kattopalkeista muodostuviin "vanteisiin".

Raitiovaunun ja muun kiskokaluston kohdalla voinee jossain määrin hyödyntää linja-autoa vähäisempää maavaran tarvetta ja sijoittaa näitä kantavia rakenteita lähelle vaunun alaosaa. Samalla sitten kori voi olla ylemmiltä osiltaan kevyemmin toteutettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun tietääkseni se on nimenomaan koritehdas, joka vastaa kokonaisuuden lujuudesta. Bussikorin täytyy kestää johonkin rajaan asti myös kaatumisesta ja muistaakseni myös katolleen menemisestä aiheutuvia kuormituksia. Ja näihinhän ei alustakomponenttien valmistaja voi mitenkään vaikuttaa.


Tarttisi varmaan kysyä foorumin bussidiggareilta, miten työnjako nykyään menee. Kabus teki jo vuosia sitten itsekantavan bussin, joten aivan varmasti se vastasi silloin kaikesta. Minun käsitykseni korintekobusineksesta on kuitenkin sellainen, että enimmäkseen koriteollisuus on aika lailla valmistuskeskeistä ja rakenteissa noudatetaan hyviksi koettuja standardeja. Aika pitkälle näin on ollut myös raitiovaunuvalmistuksessa, mutta juuri siksi näitä vaikeuksia tulikin. Kun rakenne muuttui ratkaisevasti, eri tarkoitukseen tehdyt standardit eivät enää toimineet.




> Raitiovaunun ja muun kiskokaluston kohdalla voinee jossain määrin hyödyntää linja-autoa vähäisempää maavaran tarvetta ja sijoittaa näitä kantavia rakenteita lähelle vaunun alaosaa. Samalla sitten kori voi olla ylemmiltä osiltaan kevyemmin toteutettu.


Matalalattiavaunuissa korostuu kattorakenteiden lujuusvaatimus, kun instrumentointi on sijoitettava sinne. Matalan lattian alla ei ole tilaa, eikä läpi käveltävässä vaunussa ole väliseiniäkään, joiden yhteyteen mahtuisi tekniikkaa.

Antero

----------


## sane

Kun tässä puhuttiin myös kaatumisista ym, niin on pakko kysyä suunnitellaanko raideliikennevälineet kestämään törmäyksiä? Kun näin maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna esimerkiksi luotijunan kaatumis- ja törmäyskestävyyden varmistaminen olisi melkoista resurssien tuhlaamista, junat kun ajavat omilla radoillaan vailla muuta liikennettä, jolloin törmäyksiä ei pitäisi sattua ollenkaan. Tosin törmäys riistaeläimen kanssa ei kuitenkaan saisi olla kovin kohtalokas :Very Happy:

----------


## tkunnas

Nyt jo edesmennyt Oy Delta Plan Ab ja sen edeltäjä Autokori Oy olivat Suomessa uranuurtajia komponenttilinja-autojen valmistuksessa (toki sitä oli ja on myös Anteron mainitsema Kabus). Autokorin valmistamassa Nordic-sarjassa, joka oli tuotannossa 1971...75, oli Mersun komponentteja. Myös 1980 tuotantoon tullut Delta Star oli komponenttibussi; muistan Auto, Tekniikka ja Kuljetus -lehdessä olleen uutisen otsikon olleen jotain sentapaista kuin "Delta Star Mersun komponenteilla".

Eikös noissa raitiovaunuissa (ja myös junissa) ole mahdollista toimia niin, että tilaaja saa halutessaan omia toiveitaan toteutettua korin ulkonäön suhteen? Olen ymmärtänyt, että esim. HKL:n Variotramien muoto ja ulkonäkö on ainakin osittain suomalaista suunnittelua. Samoin Pendolinot ovat eri maissa vähän erinäköisiä.

----------


## tkunnas

> Kun tässä puhuttiin myös kaatumisista ym, niin on pakko kysyä suunnitellaanko raideliikennevälineet kestämään törmäyksiä?


Kyllä suunnitellaan: http://jlf.fi/f19/1052-junat-epaekologisia/#post11975

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun tässä puhuttiin myös kaatumisista ym, niin on pakko kysyä suunnitellaanko raideliikennevälineet kestämään törmäyksiä?


Kyllä. Törmäyslujuudesta on viranomaismääräykset. Periaate on, että kori pysyy muodossaan niissä oloissa, joissa törmäilyä voi tapahtua. Junaonnettomuuskuvissa näkyykin sitten vaunuja, jotka ovat maastossa sikin sokin, mutta eivät säleinä.

Luotijunista TGV sai aikanaan kiitosta siitä, että se perustui Jacobinteleihin. Junasta muodostui siten yhtenäinen, eivätkä vaunut irtoile toisistaan kuten kytkimillä kytketyt vaunut. Nopeiden junien onnettomuuksista tulee mieleeni Saksan ICE-onnettomuus, jossa juna suistui kiskoilta pyörävaurion vuoksi. Ja sitten muistaakseni törmäili maantiesiltaan. Että onhan sitä riskiä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös noissa raitiovaunuissa (ja myös junissa) ole mahdollista toimia niin, että tilaaja saa halutessaan omia toiveitaan toteutettua korin ulkonäön suhteen?


Kyllä. Nykyään on tapana suunitella vaunu niin, että keulakappale on pulteilla kiinni, ja tilaaja saa itse muotoilla keulan jos haluaa. Luonnollisesti sistustuksen kanssa on myös valinnan vapaus väreissä ja materiaaleissa sekä istuinten määrässä ja sijoittelussa.

Variotramin keula on suomalaista muotoilua, ja mielestäni paljon paremman näköinen kuin yksikään "konseptivaunu" saati Variotramin oma keula. Pendolinot ovat tietääkseni periaatteessa samanlaisia. Pendon keulan on suunnitellut Pininfarinan muotoilutoimisto, ellen sekoita asioita. Joten muotoilu on jonkin tason brändi Pendossa.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Myös 1980 tuotantoon tullut Delta Star oli komponenttibussi; muistan Auto, Tekniikka ja Kuljetus -lehdessä olleen uutisen otsikon olleen jotain sentapaista kuin "Delta Star Mersun komponenteilla".


Jatkan keskustelua "itsekantavista" tai niiden sukuisista linja-autoista.

Näissä keskusteluissa menee usein sekaisin yhtenäisrakenteinen / komponenttirakenteinen ja itsekantava linja-auto. Ne ovat sukua toisilleen, mutteivät täysin sama asia. Esimerkkejä komponenttirakenteisista (eli yhtenäisrakenteisista) linja-autoista: Scania BR110, Scania K113TLA, Volvo B10R-67 / Wiima M304 versio "Someron Linja". Esimerkkejä itsekantavista linja-autoista: Setran lukuisat mallit, Neoplanin lukuisat mallit, lähes kaikki Kabusit (ei uudelleen koritetut), Mersun O405N, Scania N94 / Lahti 402.

Komponenttirakenteisessa linja-autossa alustatehdas on valmistanut etu- ja takapään komponentit, toisin sanoen alustan ilman keskiosaa. Koritehdas tekee akselien välille tarvittavat kehikon, joka matalalattiamalleissa muistuttaa eräänlaista pohjalevyä. Näillä korvataan perinteiset järeät runkopalkit, kuten ketjun aiemmissa vaiheissa on todettu. Tässä rakenneperiaatteessa linja-auton kori on osa kantavaa rakennetta.

Itsekantava linja-auto on yksi ainoa kokonaisuus kuten henkilöauto. Siihen on sitten liitetty akselit, voimansiirto sekä kaikki muu tarvittava tekniikka. Itsekantavia linja-autoja valmistetaan pääasiassa "linja-autotehtailla", ei niinkään perinteisillä irrallisilla korittamoilla. Lahden Autokori teki ainakin silloiselle HKL-Bussiliikenteelle sekä eräille muille asiakkaille pienehkön erän Scania N94UB 4x2 / Lahti 402 -täysmatalalattia-autoja, joissa ei ole erillistä alustaa lainkaan. Tekniikka toimitettiin Ruotsista koritehtaalle puulaatikkoihin pakattuna. Yleensä alustat on tuolle koritehtaalle toimitettu "lyhyinä pätkäalustoina", ts. etu- ja takapää on kiinnitetty kuljetuksen ajaksi tilapäisillä kuljetusrungoilla, jotka palautetaan alustatehtaalle takaisin.

Saako komponenttirakenteista linja-autoa kutsua itsekantavaksi linja-autoksi, on ehkä jonkun mielestä makuasia. Minulla on ollut tapana pitää tietty raja niiden välillä, koska kyse ei ole ihan samasta asiasta. Lähisukulaisista kylläkin puhutaan.

----------


## tkunnas

Onkohan muuten missään päin maailmaa valmistettu komposiittirakenteista raitiovaunua, jossa siis kantavat rakenteet olisivat komposiittirakenteiset? Eli samantapainen konstruktio kuin oli Nabin Compobus, joka taisi olla aikaansa edellä eikä herättänyt luottamusta asiakkaissa (ja jonka valmistus on jo loppunut).

----------


## Compact

> Olen kuullut selitettävän, että kun rata on toiminut jo 100 vuotta, niin kyllä sen täytyy kelvata edelleen. Tällaista asennetta ei voi missään tapauksessa hyväksyä. 100-vuotta sitten rataa tehtiin keveille 2-akselisille vaunuille, joiden huippunopeus oli luokkaa 20 km/h.
> 
> Meidän rataverkollamme on edessään sellainen sukupolven vaihdos mikä eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa on tehty yleensä viimeistään sosialismin romahdettua. Se tarkoittaa siirtymäkaarteita, rautatiemäistä radan perustamista ja kulkukehän varassa ajettavia vaihteita.


Helsingissä on mielestäni ollut karkeasti sanottuna neljä radanrakennuksen perusmuutoskohtaa, mutta ryhmiä voi toki saada näihin lisääkin. Ei voi siis täysin sanoa, että nykyinen rataverkko olisi sata vuotta vanhaa perua.

1) 1890-luku: yksiraiteinen hevosraitiotie, jolle Kummer veti sähköt 1900.
2) 1910-luku: ASEA:n opeilla sähköistetyt kaksiraiteiset radat. Lähes kaikki rakennettiin uudestaan.
3) 1950-luku: kaikki radat jälleen uudisrakennettu, ts. kaksoisraiteen raideväli levennettiin mahdollistamaan 50-luvun telivaunujen liikennöinti. Viimeistä vanhaa osuutta eli Marian rataa ei perusparannettu vaan purettiin. Kaikki raiteet suoralla kadulla rakennettiin edelleenkin suorina linjoina.
4) 1980-luku: ryhdyttiin rakentamaan kiemurtelevia raiteita. Siis entinen viivasuora linjaus hylättiin ja tehtiin pientä kaarretta sinne-sun-tänne uudistettujen pysäkkien, ryhmityskaistojen, kadunreunojen jne. muotojen mukaisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ratikkayksikössä ollaan siirrytty tuumasta toimeen, ja minulla oli tilaisuus tutustua alustaviin piirustuksiin. Työ ei suinkaan ole aivan alkuvaiheessa, vaan siellä on jo karsittu erilaisia ratkaisuja pois ja mietitty muutamia yksityiskohtia hyvinkin pitkälle.


Minullakin oli tilaisuus nähdä mittapiirros sekä havainnekuvia useilta suunnilta. Hyvin vakuuttavan näköinen suunnitelma. Istuinkorokkeet eli podesterit on tavallaan uusi asia meidän raitiovaunuissamme. Ulkomailla joissakin raitiovaunuissa ja tietenkin busseissa periaatteessa kaikkialla podesterit ovat hyvin jokapäiväisiä. Yksioisainen etu- ja takaovi oli myös mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu. Kaikki kolme keskioviaukkoa ovat tietenkin leveitä (kahden ovilehden mittaisia).

----------


## Albert

> Minullakin oli tilaisuus nähdä mittapiirros sekä havainnekuvia useilta suunnilta. Hyvin vakuuttavan näköinen suunnitelma.


Voi ja ah kunpa joskus* näkisi*!!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voi ja ah kunpa joskus* näkisi*!!


Kyllä se esitellään, kun se on riittävän valmis. Ei keskeneräisiä töitä yleensä haluta esitellä.

----------


## GM 5

Hei!




> 1) 1890-luku: yksiraiteinen hevosraitiotie, jolle Kummer veti sähköt 1900.
> 2) 1910-luku: ASEA:n opeilla sähköistetyt kaksiraiteiset radat. Lähes kaikki rakennettiin uudestaan.
> 3) 1950-luku: kaikki radat jälleen uudisrakennettu, ts. kaksoisraiteen raideväli levennettiin mahdollistamaan 50-luvun telivaunujen liikennöinti. Viimeistä vanhaa osuutta eli Marian rataa ei perusparannettu vaan purettiin. Kaikki raiteet suoralla kadulla rakennettiin edelleenkin suorina linjoina.
> 4) 1980-luku: ryhdyttiin rakentamaan kiemurtelevia raiteita. Siis entinen viivasuora linjaus hylättiin ja tehtiin pientä kaarretta sinne-sun-tänne uudistettujen pysäkkien, ryhmityskaistojen, kadunreunojen jne. muotojen mukaisesti.



Raiteiden sijainti kadulla on kyllä kehittynyt paitsi muutamilla kaduilla, esimerkiksi Bulevardilla missä jotenkin ei vieläkään olla saatu kunnon raitiovaunupysäkkejä/rataratkaisuja aikaiseksi..
Kuitenkin, radan ylläpito ja rakennustyyli pitäisi mielestäni nostaa nykyaikaiselle tasolle mitä pikimmin.

Uusimmassa "Stadtverkehr Aktuell"- lehdessä ("=ajankohtainen kaupunkiliikenne") vieraillaan Helsingissä ja ihmetellään radan huonoa kuntoa, joka ei ollenkaan sovi kaupungin muuten hyvään kokonaisilmeeseen vaan radan kuntoa verrataan köyhimpiin sosialistimaihin ennen poliittista käännettä. Erityisesti risteyksien ja vaihteiden kohdalla olisi parantamisen varaa. Radanrakennustapoja ihmetellään myös, koska Helsingissä kiskot lasketaan suoraan betoniperustalle, joka lisää tärinää ja melua huomattavasti.

Tämä oli siis vapaa käännös lehden artikkelista. Ehkä vertaus siinä on vähän rankka, mutta mielestäni kukaan ei voi väittää, etteikö erityisesti Ranskassa ja Saksassa radanrakennus ole täysin erilaista kuin Helsingissä. 

Jo perusajatus eroaa toisistaan:
Helsingissä uusitaan yleensä rataa niin, että radan sijaintia ja geometriaa ei muuteta. Katua korjataan vain raiteiden kohdalta eikä katukuvassa synny yleensä lainkaan muutoksia (esimerkkejä tätä vastaan löytyy tietysti).

Saksassa tällaista kutsutaan paikkaukseksi. Paikkauksia tehdään vain vähän, sillä yleensä raiteiden uusiminen nähdään mahdollisuutena uudistaa kaupunkikuvaa ja katu revitään auki kokonaan ajorataa ja usein myös jalkakäytävää myöten. Katu suunnitellaan uudestaan ja työmaan valmistuttua näky on aivan toisenlainen kuin ennen.
Työn laajuus usein saavuttaa Aleksanterinkadun uusimisen muutamia vuosia sitten.

Työt tehdään yleensä kesäisin ja linjamuutokset ovat usein melko rajuja ja ne voivat kestää jopa vuoden. Tulos on kylläkin melkein aina vähintäänkin parempi kuin vanha katutila.

Radanrakennustyylejä on montakymmentä, liikennelaitokset usein patentoivat itse kehittelemänsä rakennustyylit. Yhteistä on kuitenkin se, ettei rataa rakenneta suoraan betonille, vaan väliin valetaan yleensä joustavaa materiaalia, joka vähentää melua ja tärinää huomattavasti. Asia on tietenkin toinen jos rakennetaan ruohikkorataa t.m.s.

Olen varma siitä, että variot olisivat kestäneet Helsingissä paljon pidempään, jos oltaisiin ajoissa alettu parantamaan radan laatua ja kuntoa. Sillä urakalla ei oltaisi nytkään valmiita, mutta joskus pitää aloittaa. Helsingin kohdalla mieluummin eilen kuin huomenna..

Toivon vain, että tällä uudella "Helsinki-vaunulla", josta näyttäisi tulevan kestävämpi ja luotettavampi kuin variot klassisien kori- ja tekniikkaratkaisujensa ansiosta, ei yritetä välttää ehdottomasti tarpeeseen tulevaa rataverkon päivitystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uusimmassa "Stadtverkehr Aktuell"- lehdessä ("=ajankohtainen kaupunkiliikenne") vieraillaan Helsingissä ja ihmetellään radan huonoa kuntoa, joka ei ollenkaan sovi kaupungin muuten hyvään kokonaisilmeeseen vaan radan kuntoa verrataan köyhimpiin sosialistimaihin ennen poliittista käännettä. Erityisesti risteyksien ja vaihteiden kohdalla olisi parantamisen varaa. Radanrakennustapoja ihmetellään myös, koska Helsingissä kiskot lasketaan suoraan betoniperustalle, joka lisää tärinää ja melua huomattavasti.


Kunpa tämä viesti menisi perille edes nyt, kun joku ulkopuolinen siitä sanoo. Kun kotimaisilla arvioilla ei tunnu olevan mitään merkitystä.




> Helsingissä uusitaan yleensä rataa niin, että radan sijaintia ja geometriaa ei muuteta. Katua korjataan vain raiteiden kohdalta eikä katukuvassa synny yleensä lainkaan muutoksia (esimerkkejä tätä vastaan löytyy tietysti).


Eipä ole tullut ajatelluksi asiaa, että näinhän se todellakin pitäisi nähdä. Viime vuosina on tehty mittavia kiskonvaihtoja, eikä mitään edistystä radan laatuun kuitenkaan saada. Pikemminkin päin vastoin, kun ennen topattavissa oleva rata on muutettu betonikakuksi, jonka vikoja ei voi korjata.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Uusimmassa "Stadtverkehr Aktuell"- lehdessä ("=ajankohtainen kaupunkiliikenne") vieraillaan Helsingissä ja ihmetellään radan huonoa kuntoa, joka ei ollenkaan sovi kaupungin muuten hyvään kokonaisilmeeseen vaan radan kuntoa verrataan köyhimpiin sosialistimaihin ennen poliittista käännettä.


Tuo on erittäin mielenkiintoinen tieto! Oliskos mahdollista skannata artikkeli tänne? Sillä saattaisi olla aika monta kiinnostunutta lukijaa foorumilla!





> Kunpa tämä viesti menisi perille edes nyt, kun joku ulkopuolinen siitä sanoo. Kun kotimaisilla arvioilla ei tunnu olevan mitään merkitystä.


Merkitystä ja merkitystä... Kyllähän ihan HKL:lläkin moni nykyään tietää juuri tuon, mitä Stadtverkehr Aktuell kirjoitti. Mutta kun siellä on ison talon organisaatio, jossa oikea käsi ei tiedä mitä vasen tekee. Tai ei halua tietää. Tai ei ole kiinnostunut. Tuo taitaa kuulua niihin asioihin, joihin ei tule muutosta ellei ihmiset vaihdu.

----------


## JMerlin

> (...) itse kannattaisin pidempien vaunujen hankintaa ja vuorovälien pidentämistä linjoilla 4 ja 10.


Kuulostaisi hyvältä idealta. Tuosta tulee assosiaatio Budapestin linjoihin 4 ja 6, jotka ovat aivan erilaisia kuin kaupungin muut ratikkalinjat. Kalustona on 54m pitkä Combino. Reitti on pitkä, selväpiirteinen, päistä haarautuva runkoreitti metrolinjoihin nähden poikittaisessa suunnassa, eli kehämäisesti. Meno on erittäin tasaista, joten tulee mieleen, joskohan mahtaisi olla kyse rautatietyyppisistä pyöristä. Kiskon vieressä ulkopuolella taisi olla suunnilleen kiskon levyinen kumi.

Miltähän tällainen idea kuulostaisi? Siirryttäisiin linjoilla 4 ja 10 pidempiin vaunuihin, hieman harvempiin vuoroväleihin ja synkronoituihin aikatauluihin. Samoilta rataosuuksilta poistetaan muut ratikkalinjat, viemällä ne keskemmälle Töölöä, Topeliuksenkadun uuden radan kautta. (Keskustan päässä voi joutua kikkailemaan tämän eristyksen kanssa hieman.) Tällöin varmaankin täydelliset liikennevaloetuudet linjoilla 4 ja 10 olisi mahdollista järjestää ilman mitään häiriötä kumipyöräliikenteelle. Ja kun koskaan ei ole kahta vaunua samalla pysäkillä, ei nykyisiä laitureitakaan tarvinne pidentää.

Nyt siis noilla linjoilla olisi käytössä HKL:n uusi vaunumalli. Voisiko se olla rautatiepyörillä? Riittäisikö siihen ehdottomana vähimmäisvaatimuksena, että nykyisillä radoilla kiskon vierestä jyrsitään päällystettä pois ja pannaan kumia tilalle?

Jatkossa, kun näitä linjoja jatketaan pohjoiseen, ja kun kokonaan uusia yhteyksiä rakennetaan esim Laajasaloon, tehtäisiin ne suoraan rautatiespekseillä - kiskot, vaihteet, kaarteet. Nykyisen rataverkon uudistaminen rautatiespekseille etenisi samaan tahtiin uusien vaunujen hankinnan kanssa. Haittapuolena olisi, että meillä olisi tällöin kaksi eri ratikkajärjestelmää keskustan alueella vuosikymmenten ajan.

Töölöön riittäisi ehkäpä aivan hyvin tällainen maanpäällinen runkoyhteys, sekä Pisara-rata etupäässä kaupunkijunan käyttäjille. Metroa sinne tuskin tarvittaisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miltähän tällainen idea kuulostaisi?...


Juuri näinhän pitäisi tehdä - ja toivon, että tehdäänkin.




> Nyt siis noilla linjoilla olisi käytössä HKL:n uusi vaunumalli. Voisiko se olla rautatiepyörillä? Riittäisikö siihen ehdottomana vähimmäisvaatimuksena, että nykyisillä radoilla kiskon vierestä jyrsitään päällystettä pois ja pannaan kumia tilalle? ...
> 
> Haittapuolena olisi, että meillä olisi tällöin kaksi eri ratikkajärjestelmää keskustan alueella vuosikymmenten ajan.


Näin on tehty monissa kaupungeissa, eikä se ole mikään ongelma. Käytännössähän mennään niin päin, että uudet vaunut sopivat kaikkialle, kun vain varmistetaan, ettei kiskon ulkopuolella ole katukiviä tai muuta kovaa. Vanhalla kalustolla ei sitten mentäisi sellaisille osuuksille, joissa ei ole laipan varassa ajettavia vaihteita. Mutta se ei ole ongelma, koska vanha kalusto tuskin olisi muistakaan syistä sopivaa yhteyksille, jotka on mitoitettu suuremmille junille.

Ja muuten: Vastaava muutos on tehty jo aikaisemminkin. Hevosvaunuissa oli kapeat pyörät ja pienemmät laipat kuin sähkövaunuissa.

Antero

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Miten olisi, jos osan vaunuista tilaisi kaksisuuntaisina. Uusia vaunuja tilattaessa näyttää yhä enemmän olevan tapana tilata osa vaunuista kahteen suuntaan ajettavina, eli ovet molemmin puolin ja molemmissa päissä kuljettajan koppi. Perusteluna on niiden joustavuus työmaaliikenteessä ja muissa erikoistilanteissa (ei kääntösilmukkaa tarpeen ja väliaikaiset pysäkit voivat olla millä puolella tahansa). Kun jotakin rataosuutta peruskorjataan tai jostain muusta syystä jossain liikenne joudutaan katkaisemaan eikä lähistöllä ole sopivaa kääntöpaikkaa, voi helposti asentaa väliaikaisen vaihteen ja kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja käyttäen ajaa niin lähelle katkoskohtaa kuin vain mahdollista ja "kääntää" keskellä katua. Muualla se on mahdollista, toimisi se täälläkin.

Esimerkiksi Innsbruck tilasi juuri kaikki uudet vaununsa kaksisuuntaisina, vaikka kaikkien linjojen, paitsi Stubaitalbahnin päätepysäkillä on kääntösilmukka.

Toinen erikoisuus, joka olisi Helsingin kannalta mielenkiintoista, on Innsbruckin uusien vaunujen akkuratkaisu. Vaunut voivat ajaa kävelyvauhtia noin 100 metriä ilman ajojohdinta. Erittäin kätevää väliaikaisissa raideratkaisuissa, väliaikaisilla päätepysäkeillä ja halliajossa.

Mitä olette mieltä?

----------


## tkunnas

> Miten olisi, jos osan vaunuista tilaisi kaksisuuntaisina. Uusia vaunuja tilattaessa näyttää yhä enemmän olevan tapana tilata osa vaunuista kahteen suuntaan ajettavina, eli ovet molemmin puolin ja molemmissa päissä kuljettajan koppi.


Kiinnostava idea. Sehän mahdollistaisi myös lyhyiden heilurireittien rakentamisen - olisi vain yhdet kiskot reitin päästä päähän ja sitä ajettaisiin yhdellä vaunulla edestakaisin. Tällaiset reitit eivät tietenkään voisi olla kovin pitkiä. Tai sitten reitille laitettaisiin kahdet raiteet vain kohtauspaikoille, joita olisi "sopivin välein". Säästäisi kustannuksia aika tavalla. Suurin osa kiskoista kun on kuitenkin normaalitilanteissa tyhjillään, erityisesti osuuksilla, joilla ajetaan vain yhtä linjaa.

----------


## late-

> Miten olisi, jos osan vaunuista tilaisi kaksisuuntaisina. Uusia vaunuja tilattaessa näyttää yhä enemmän olevan tapana tilata osa vaunuista kahteen suuntaan ajettavina, eli ovet molemmin puolin ja molemmissa päissä kuljettajan koppi.


Tätähän on eri suunnilta ehdotettu ja olen pitänyt asiaa jonkin verran esillä myös täällä HKL:llä.

Lähinnä pitäisi sitten miettiä mikä on oikea määrä kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja. Kaikkien vaunujen tilaaminen kaksisuuntaisina olisi joustavin ratkaisu, mutta tuottaa tietysti jonkin verran lisäkustannuksia ja maksaa myös hiukan kapasiteettia toisen ohjaamon kohdalta. Kovin pieni määrä kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja ei puolestaan riitä minkään liikennekokonaisuuden hoitoon. Käytännössähän vaunuja pitäisi olla niin monta, että kokonainen linja voidaan tarvittaessa ajaa kaksisuuntaisilla vaunuilla mahdollisen korjaustyön tai uuden radan vaiheuttaisen rakennustyön aikana. Linjasta riippuen silloin tarvittaisiin jopa lähemmäs 20 kaksisuuntaista vaunua.

Kysymys on tietysti myös käytännöistä mm. radan korjauksessa. Saksassa yleisin tapa taitaa olla sulkea korjattava rataosuus kokonaan, korvata liikenne reilusti busseilla ja tehdä perusteellista korjausta. Meillä korjaukset yritetään tehdä öisin ja viikonloppuisin. Varmaankin osin siitä syystä tyydytään usein tekemään vain välttämättömät korjaukset eikä esimerkiksi paranneta samalla raiteiden linjauksia. Täydellisiin sulkemisiin perustuva korjaustapa mahdollistaa myös säännöllisen liikennöinnin vaikka yöt läpeensä, kun öitä ei samalla tavalla tarvita korjausten työajaksi.

Mahdollistahan olisi myös vähitellen siirtyä kokonaan kaksisuuntaisiin vaunuihin. Silloin olisi mahdollista sijoittaa pysäkkejä myös vaunun vasemmalle puolelle eli saataisiin lisää vapauksia raiteiden linjaamiseen. Samoin voitaisiin luopua päätesilmukoista sellaisissa paikoissa, joihin niitä on vaikeaa saada mahtumaan. Usein toistuvaa täydennysliikennettä varten voitaisiin myös tehdä kiinteitä puolenvaihtopaikkoja ja ajaa sukkulalinjoja. Viimeinen toki onnistuu myös rajallisella joukolla kaksisuuntavaunuja.

----------


## Albert

> Tätähän on eri suunnilta ehdotettu ja olen pitänyt asiaa jonkin verran esillä myös täällä HKL:llä.
> Kysymys on tietysti myös käytännöistä mm. radan korjauksessa. Saksassa yleisin tapa taitaa olla sulkea korjattava rataosuus kokonaan, korvata liikenne reilusti busseilla ja tehdä perusteellista korjausta.


Heidelbergiläinen tapa. Katu oli kaivettu auki perusteellisesti ja katkos ilmeisen pitkä. Katkoksen toiselta puolelta liikennöi lyhyt pendelilinja edelleen päätepysäkille asti.
Kaikki Heidelbergin vaunut ovat kaksisuuntavaunuja.

----------


## GM 5

> Lähinnä pitäisi sitten miettiä mikä on oikea määrä kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja. Kaikkien vaunujen tilaaminen kaksisuuntaisina olisi joustavin ratkaisu, mutta tuottaa tietysti jonkin verran lisäkustannuksia ja maksaa myös hiukan kapasiteettia toisen ohjaamon kohdalta. Kovin pieni määrä kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja ei puolestaan riitä minkään liikennekokonaisuuden hoitoon. Käytännössähän vaunuja pitäisi olla niin monta, että kokonainen linja voidaan tarvittaessa ajaa kaksisuuntaisilla vaunuilla mahdollisen korjaustyön tai uuden radan vaiheuttaisen rakennustyön aikana. Linjasta riippuen silloin tarvittaisiin jopa lähemmäs 20 kaksisuuntaista vaunua.


Kaksinkertainen määrä ovia ja toinen kuljettejan koppi elektroniikallaan maksaa, vie tilaa ja lisää painoa. Nämä ovat todellakin ne huonot puolet. Mutta enempää pahaa kahteen suuntaan ajettavista vaunuista ei voi sanoa. Helsingissä tuskin tullaan äkkinäisesti palaamaan vain kahteen suuntaan ajettaviin vaunuihin. Siksi ajatuksesi noin 20 vaunun hankkimisesta kaksisuuntaisina on mielestäni johdonmukaisinta. 

Joustavuus vielä lisääntyy jos aiemmin tässä viestiketjussa mainitsemani akkuratkaisukin toteutetaan. Puolenvaihtopaikoille ei tarvittaisi sellaisen ratkaisun ansiosta edes ajojohdinta, mikä säästää rahaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kaikkien vaunujen tilaaminen kaksisuuntaisina olisi joustavin ratkaisu, mutta tuottaa tietysti jonkin verran lisäkustannuksia ja maksaa myös hiukan kapasiteettia toisen ohjaamon kohdalta.



Olisiko mahdollista tilata kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja, joista toinen ohjaamo kuitenkin puuttuisi ja olisi teetettävissä tarvittaessa? En kyllä tiedä, nostaako tällainen viritys vaunujen hintaa liiaksi.

----------


## late-

> Helsingissä tuskin tullaan äkkinäisesti palaamaan vain kahteen suuntaan ajettaviin vaunuihin. Siksi ajatuksesi noin 20 vaunun hankkimisesta kaksisuuntaisina on mielestäni johdonmukaisinta.


Tämä on totta. Jos toisaalta nyt päätettäisiin hankkia vain kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja, olisi jo melko pian mahdollista rakentaa uusia osuuksia kaksisuuntaisten vaunujen ominaisuuksia hyödyntäen. Uudet rataosuudet kun joka tapauksessa vaativat niitä uusia vaunuja. Vanhat vaunut jätettäisiin sitten nykyiselle verkolle.

----------


## vristo

Kaikenkaikkiaan erittäin hyviä ja kehityskelpoisia ideoita sekä hyviä perusteluita, Late ja GM5. Toivon totisesti, että ottaa tuulta purjeisiin.

----------


## Nrg

Viimeisestä viestistä on päässyt jo kulumaan useampi kuukausi. Tänä aikana Helsinkiin on saapunut Crotram koejoilla ja uusien vaunujen hankinta on yleisestikin lähempänä.

Siis: mikä on oman HKL-vaunun tilanne? Onko jollakulla asiasta tietoa, josta saa puhua julkisesti?

----------


## Haltia

Lisää puhtia sekä omaan suunnitteluun että tulevan ratikkahankinnan tarjouspyyntöä varten löytyi Berliinin Innotrans 2008 -messuilta viime viikolla. Messuraporttini kuvineen löytyy taas blogistani. 

p.s. mukaan on mahtunut ratikoiden lisäksi myös pari hybridibussia  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisää puhtia sekä omaan suunnitteluun että tulevan ratikkahankinnan tarjouspyyntöä varten löytyi Berliinin Innotrans 2008 -messuilta viime viikolla. Messuraporttini kuvineen löytyy taas blogistani.


Kaunis kiitos Mirvalle hyvin ja nopeasti kirjoitetusta messuraportista. Jos puolue kelpaa, äänestäkää Mirvaa, mikäli haluatte poliitikon, joka on sekä kiinnostunut että ymmärtää näistä asioista. Niitä on muuten harvassa, joilla molemmat ehdot täyttyvät.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaunis kiitos Mirvalle hyvin ja nopeasti kirjoitetusta messuraportista. Jos puolue kelpaa, äänestäkää Mirvaa, mikäli haluatte poliitikon, joka on sekä kiinnostunut että ymmärtää näistä asioista. Niitä on muuten harvassa, joilla molemmat ehdot täyttyvät.


Harmi, ettei löydy tästä länsilaidan kultahammasrannikkokaupungista noin asiantuntevia ja joukkoliikenteestä innostuneita ehdokkaita. 

t.Rainer

----------


## vristo

Erinomainen ja kiinnostava selvitys Mirvalta tosiaankin. Kiitos siitä! 

Onko muuten hybridibussien hankinta tosissaan harkinnassa? Alan ammattilaisena kyllä kiinnostaisi kokeilla moista ja mielelläni olisin mukana tuottamassa ympäristöystävällistä bussiliikennettä niillä, jos vain toimivat ja ovat luotettavia. Toki Jenkeissä ja Kanadassa on jo satoja sellaisia ainakin New Yorkin ja Toronton kaupunkien bussiliikenteessä ja luulisi hyvinkin, että varsinkin jälkimmäisen olosuhteet muistuttavat meikäläisiä.

----------


## Haltia

Kiitos kauniista sanoista  :Redface: 

Hybridibusseja toivottavasti tullaan näkemään ainakin aluksi testikäytössä. Kyllä siellä jo käyntikortteja vaihdeltiin puolin ja toisin, että josko liikennöitsijät vaikkapa saisivat kokeiluun niitä ja sitä kautta jos osoittautuvat toimivaksi, voitaisiin kilpailutusperiaatteisiin niitä alkaa lisäämään.

----------


## GM 5

Vau! Onnittelut Haltia, hieno ja asiantunteva reportaasi!

Stadlerin Tangosta haluaisin sanoa, että se on tietääkseni vastoin kuin Variotram/Variobahn Stadlerin omaa suunnittelutyötä ja eroaa huomattavasti entisen Adtranzin vaunuista. Se ei ole kokomatalalattiainen ja siten siinä on myös perinteisiä telejä. Baselhan tilasi niitä 60 kappaletta. Baselin rataverkko on ehkä tietyin osin verrattavissa Helsingin olosuhteisiin, tosin radan kunto on siellä parempi. Jos Tango menestyy Baselissa niin ehkä sellaista voisi harkita Helsinkiinkin jos tuo minimikaarresäde nyt saadaan sopimaan. Stadlerin kotisivuilla ilmoitetaan 12 metriä.

http://www.stadlerrail.com/images/content/BVB_d.pdf

HeiterBlickin Leoliner on ollut ainakin toimiva ratkaisu. Ongelmista ei ole kuulunut ja ensimmäiset metrin raideleveydelle rakennetut vaunut ajavat jo Halberstadtissa. Tähän asti valmisteut vaunut ovat lyhyitä mutta esim Leipzigissä niitä ajetaan kahden vaunun yksikköinä ja saahan vaunusta pidemmänkin variaation. Mitä eroa muuten Leolinerilla ja aika saman näköisellä City Riderilla on..?

Kaiken kaikkiaan trendi näyttää menevän pois kokomatalalattiaisista vaunuista osamatalalattiaisiin telien käytön mahdollistamiseksi.

Solarikesn Urbinot ovat käytössä myös Dresdenissä ja väite, että kuljettaja ei kuule moottoria on kyllä paikkaansa pitävä. Jos istuu niveltä taaempana juttu on kuitenkin jotain aivan muuta. Ja valitettavasti äänenvoimakkuus liikkeelle lähdettäessä on kyllä kaikkea muuta kuin hiljainen erityisesti auton ulkopuolella. Hybridiversiokin on käynyt Dresdenissä koeajoissa. Selvästi hiljaisempi mutta alustavien mittausten mukaan kuulemma ei taloudellinen. Valmistaja ilmoitti silloin, että hienosäätöä ja parannuksia on luvassa ja seuraava malli onkin sitten jo taloudellisempi. Ehkä tämä messuilla esitelty malli edustaakin tätä uudempaa sarjaa..?

Onneksi näyttää kuitenkin siltä, että kilpailu lisääntyy ja hinnat pysyvät näin ehkä paremmin kurissa.

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Baselin ensimmäinen Tango on käynyt ensimmäisillä koeajoillaan.

http://www.g-st.ch/trambilder/20081015/index.html


Tässä vielä linkki Baselin Tangon teknisistä tiedoista:

http://www.stadlerrail.com/images/content/BVB_d.pdf

----------

